# "The Walking Dead"...(to my fellow zombie lovers)



## Al Diggy (Nov 2, 2010)

...thoughts on the new series on AMC..."The Walking Dead"? For me...it's about time!!! The greatest thing since sliced bread!!!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 2, 2010)

I enjoyed the premiere, it was pretty good. Looking forward to watching the series unfold!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 3, 2010)

I love the comic and enjoyed the first episode a great deal...an honest to God horror show on TV, amazing!


Dennis


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 3, 2010)

I was really excited about it and I really enjoyed the first episode. I can't wait to see what happens next. I hate that I have to wait! 

Although, the only problem I had with it was that I don't know how he didn't at _least _get a scratch on him when he was under the tank trying to get away from the zombies. But that's why it's TV and not real life. In real life I think I'd be one of the first to die, unless I was lucky enough to already be holed up in my zombie proof fortress.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm holding off until this weekend, but I have to say that if they follow the comic they have a sure fire hit.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 7, 2010)

Tonight's episode was very good, even better than last week's. What can I say, I like my entertainment fast-paced.  And I have to give them credit for really, really, really not shying away from the gross!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 7, 2010)

Me and friends do watching parties for the show. We simultaneously make fun of the acting and then plan out our own zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Christov (Nov 8, 2010)

My plan for a Zombie apocalypse;

Get up.

Lock door.

Sit down.

Chill.

What can I say? I have a thick door.


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 8, 2010)

I haven't seen this yet, but it's in my uTorrent waiting to be watched. Very pumped.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 9, 2010)

Episode two was great!

Zombie mayhem on my new 50" plasma hi def TV? Glorious:wubu:


Dennis


----------



## riplee (Nov 9, 2010)

I've only seen the first episode but it's off to a good start. I've always been disappointed when a zombie movie ends and now we get a whole tv series? Wahoo! 

The scene where the main character returns to the zombie dragging itself along in the park was oddly touching.




P.S. With all the fine shows AMC produces (Mad Men, Breaking Bad and now The Walking Dead), why do they show such crappy movies (Jeepers Creepers, Deathwish IV and Wild, Wild West) ?!? AMC did used to stand for American Movie Classics, right?


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay, I will admit, I missed the premier, but I found out today that it is on-demand . . . yay!

I am so excited, I plan to watch it tomorrow night! I have heard some really great things about the first episode!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 10, 2010)

It's been renewed for a second season already so that gives me hope that the show might actually last a while. :happy:


----------



## jewels_mystery (Nov 10, 2010)

I love the show and we have a watch party.


----------



## lozonloz (Nov 10, 2010)

Christov said:


> My plan for a Zombie apocalypse;
> 
> Get up.
> 
> ...



My plan involves stealing my neighbours jeep (he keeps the keys under the mat) and high tailing it to my friends house who lives in the middle of nowhereville suffolk, about an hours drive, through the back roads to avoid crashed cars and zombie congestion. By this point he will have carted the 3 freezers upstairs and the rest of the food and activated the backup generator in the garage and collected all his dads guns. Then we breakdown the stairs and wait on the upper floor until its over.

I keep a large hammer and a machete in my underwear draw just in case of a zombie apocolypse, but the shotguns in his posession would be handier.

My door, alas, is not so thick that I wouldnt feel safer in the company of firepower, food, solar electricity and a backup generator in case the services go down zombie town. I love paranoid farmer friends


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 11, 2010)

lozonloz said:


> My plan involves stealing my neighbours jeep (he keeps the keys under the mat) and high tailing it to my friends house who lives in the middle of nowhereville suffolk, about an hours drive, through the back roads to avoid crashed cars and zombie congestion. By this point he will have carted the 3 freezers upstairs and the rest of the food and activated the backup generator in the garage and collected all his dads guns. Then we breakdown the stairs and wait on the upper floor until its over.
> 
> I keep a large hammer and a machete in my underwear draw just in case of a zombie apocolypse, but the shotguns in his posession would be handier.
> 
> My door, alas, is not so thick that I wouldnt feel safer in the company of firepower, food, solar electricity and a backup generator in case the services go down zombie town. I love paranoid farmer friends



The best zombie apocalyse plan . . . first, head to walmart to arm yourself [if you dont already have arms lol].

Then, head to costco and wait it out - concrete walls, isles and isles of food and pletny of generators . . . its the perfect place to wait out the zombies, if they in fact have an expiration date themselves


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 11, 2010)

Missed the premiere, but I saw episode 2 (or maybe 3?) as a re-run recently and liked it. Looks like a good series.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 11, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> The best zombie apocalyse plan . . . first, head to walmart to arm yourself [if you dont already have arms lol].
> 
> Then, head to costco and wait it out - concrete walls, isles and isles of food and pletny of generators . . . its the perfect place to wait out the zombies, if they in fact have an expiration date themselves



Having previously worked at WalMart, I can assure you that there are more than enough zombies already there, I used to work with them nightly. Sadly, many of them are STILL there, long after I left. 

The invasion has already begun.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 11, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Having previously worked at WalMart, I can assure you that there are more than enough zombies already there, I used to work with them nightly. Sadly, many of them are STILL there, long after I left.
> 
> The invasion has already begun.




I would rep you, but I am all out of ammo . . . 

plus, I agree, that place started the zombie epidemic that is festering in this country . . .


----------



## Micara (Nov 12, 2010)

I <3 this show so much. I love that the really cute guy from "Love Actually" is in it. But I hate his wife. I hope she dies. Does that sound terrible? I don't care. There's a zombie apocalypse, her focus should be on keeping her son alive and instead it's on her husband's ex-partner's pants. I love sex too, but during the zombie apocalypse it shouldn't be your first priority. Maybe more like 2nd or 3rd. LOL  But still, I hate her.


----------



## Nexis (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm honestly just loving this series, and the fact that they're sticking true to the graphic novel is a big plus for me. Although I did feel bad for the horse in ep. 1, especially after my friend nicknamed him 'Clip-Clop'

R.I.P. Clip-Clop
XD


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 13, 2010)

riplee said:


> I've only seen the first episode but it's off to a good start. I've always been disappointed when a zombie movie ends and now we get a whole tv series? Wahoo!
> 
> The scene where the main character returns to the zombie dragging itself along in the park was oddly touching.
> 
> ...



That scene where Rick comes back and puts that half-zombie out of its misery was taken right from the comic.

And for the poster who commented on not liking Rick's wife? The predictable outcome of the sex scene will become apparent later on in the TV series (if it keeps following the comic) and I'm not saying what else happens to her in the comic so keep watching!:happy:

Dennis

PS: AMC should just quit showing movies and make more TV shows.


----------



## riplee (Nov 13, 2010)

"PS: AMC should just quit showing movies and make more TV shows."


A-MEN !!!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 13, 2010)

Why did the Asian drive off on his own?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Why did the Asian drive off on his own?



I though that he was going back to eventually meet up with everyone else at the camp but couldn't resist having some fun and racing the car. Just my guess. He looked like he was having the time of his life though, didn't he? It was probably nice to forget about the zombie apocalypse for a minute and just have fun.


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 14, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I though that he was going back to eventually meet up with everyone else at the camp but couldn't resist having some fun and racing the car. Just my guess. He looked like he was having the time of his life though, didn't he? It was probably nice to forget about the zombie apocalypse for a minute and just have fun.



Yeah, that was my assumption, too. He was enjoying LIVING, not just happy to be alive.

Can't wait for tonight's ep!! I'm really loving this show. I've never read the graphic novel, so it's all new and exciting for me.


----------



## frankman (Nov 14, 2010)

I had ridiculously high expectations: I didn't read the comics, but fuck, it's a zombie series! So I'm mildly underwhelmed. Some things I liked, like when the black dude shoots the zombie right in front of him when he doesn't know about them yet, but most of the time I'm just waiting on something to happen. It's incredibly sloooooooooow, which wouldn't be a problem normally, but the pacing feels artificial. Like they want to invoke the pacing of Romero movies, while their source material is a comic some 20 to 30 years newer. I'm thinking they can easily fit about 1,5 times the events in one episode and still be light on plot.


----------



## Al Diggy (Nov 14, 2010)

the second episode was way better than the first, and they are keeping kinda in line with the comic storyline...can't wait for tonight's episode...


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 17, 2010)

Great new series! I love the fact they don't back away from the gore factor!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 17, 2010)

Episode three...loved it!


Dennis


----------



## riplee (Nov 18, 2010)

The next season of The Walking Dead has been scheduled for........next October?


http://www.examiner.com/film-geek-i...of-the-walking-dead-start-sure-you-wanna-know


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 18, 2010)

Dude, I hope this show makes an appearance on streaming video online.....I don't have a tv


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 18, 2010)

Only three more episodes! Damn that was fast!


----------



## riplee (Nov 21, 2010)

More on Zombies:


http://io9.com/5692719/a-history-of-zombies-in-america


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 24, 2010)

I love, love, _looooooooove_ this series. it ticks all my boxes for what a true zombie series must have. I adore the fact that each episode feels like a mini-movie and I really love the movie feel that the pilot had. The effort that was put in by the scene directors and crew was absolutely fabulous plus the zombie hoardes make-up is second to none! Definately 10/10 for me. Zombies rule! Thursday night is always me, glass of wine and curling up to FX an watching apocalyptic zombie fare! Deeeeeeee-lishhh!! lol xXx


----------



## Carrie (Nov 24, 2010)

*SPOILER ALERT FOR EPISODE 4 *(MOST RECENT EPISODE). 



























This last episode was brutal. I have to say, I give AMC a lot of props for lulling the audience (well, me anyway ) so artfully into thinking "okay, so these are the main characters they're going to focus on in this thing" and then killing a couple of them off as cavalierly as they did. I really appreciate a show that genuinely surprises the viewer that way. Good stuff. I'm still a little surprised they killed off the wife beater already. Of course, no question he deserved to die by horde o' zombies, but the most interesting part of the show thus far is the living having to get over their interpersonal issues and work together against the dead, and I thought he was a good antagonist to help fuel that never-ending struggle. Does anyone else think Merle might have had something to do with the zombie invasion of the camp? Like maybe he somehow lured them there and cut the warning lines they had on the ground to avenge the whole abandoning him on the roof thing? I don't know, just thinking out loud here....


----------



## Al Diggy (Nov 27, 2010)

....that is good thinking and a distinct possibility...hmmmm...he just may have done that...we'll find out soon enough...


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 28, 2010)

Is it on tv in the uk yet!?


----------



## calauria (Nov 28, 2010)

Carrie said:


> *SPOILER ALERT FOR EPISODE 4 *(MOST RECENT EPISODE).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I believe Merle lured the zombies to the camp. I'm also wondering, like, if when and if the zombies starve off would that still kill off the virus? Would it still be somewhere?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 29, 2010)

The finale of episode 4 was phenomenal!

Episode 5 was also amazing. I can't believe there's only one more episode of the season...the comic is closing in on its 80th issue, there's a vast amount of story possibilities for the TV series.

DEnnis


----------



## BoomSnap (Nov 29, 2010)

If there's one thing I know it's when a Zombie apocalypse happens, the first thing to happen is the integrity of cooling systems in automobiles globally take a nose dive. This is why the electric cars will be imperative in our survival.


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 29, 2010)

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> Is it on tv in the uk yet!?


 
Yes, it's on telly in U.K. It certainly appears we are on the same episode as U.S. and we are currently awaiting episode 5 as you are. It is shown every Friday at 10pm on FX channel on Sky Tv (Britain's LARGEST satellite tv provider - just an FYI there lol). I am totally adoring the show and well impressed that a Brit is the lead in the show!  xXx


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 30, 2010)

veggieforever said:


> Yes, it's on telly in U.K. It certainly appears we are on the same episode as U.S. and we are currently awaiting episode 5 as you are. It is shown every Friday at 10pm on FX channel on Sky Tv (Britain's LARGEST satellite tv provider - just an FYI there lol). I am totally adoring the show and well impressed that a Brit is the lead in the show!  xXx



Thank yooou! looks like I have some catching up to do~!


----------



## riplee (Dec 3, 2010)

I like the promo for this Sunday's show where it's mentioned that France was one of the last holdouts against the zombies.

Looks like that Maginot Line finally paid off.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 16, 2011)

Season two bump. Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Mozz (Oct 16, 2011)

Netflix just got this...
I just started watching this show.... i heard alot of good things about it.... im on the third episode...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 16, 2011)

Just watched the season two premiere...loved it!

DEnnis


----------



## spacce (Oct 17, 2011)

Holy crap Season 2 started out very good


----------



## rickydaniels (Oct 17, 2011)

is off to a great start! I'm addicted to the show and the comics! The comics are better, but I can understand changing things for television. Regardless I love the show! It's the best zombie apocolypse story I've ever watched and read so far.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 17, 2011)

Loving Season 2 so far!! 
I am so glad it is finally back on!!


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 25, 2011)

I love it too. I really want to checkout the comic series


----------



## Melian (Oct 25, 2011)

The first episodes of season 2 have been too kid-centric. I'd be so happy if the little bastards would die already.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 4, 2011)

Melian said:


> The first episodes of season 2 have been too kid-centric. I'd be so happy if the little bastards would die already.





I'm glad I'm not the only one who was a bit annoyed with the kid focused episodes. We want zombies!


----------



## Shosho (Nov 4, 2011)

I really liked the last episodes, but I must admit, I too was actually hoping the kid would just.. die:/


----------



## spacce (Nov 4, 2011)

If they had it more condensed then I wouldn't mind
but after 3 episodes they really haven't moved anywhere..and there's like 6 episodes a season.. *cries*


----------



## Shosho (Nov 4, 2011)

spacce said:


> If they had it more condensed then I wouldn't mind
> but after 3 episodes they really haven't moved anywhere..and there's like 6 episodes a season.. *cries*



I think it was gonna be 12 or 13 episodes this season


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 4, 2011)

More episodes?? Yay!!!:happy:


----------



## Deacone (Nov 5, 2011)

Melian said:


> The first episodes of season 2 have been too kid-centric. I'd be so happy if the little bastards would die already.



I lol'ed because it was so true.

STFU CARL!


----------



## spacce (Nov 7, 2011)

the last episode just sucked..
especially since they didn't show any nudity.. finally a person gets laid and can't even show a little boob.. sheesh

that and where are the zombies.. ugh..


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 8, 2011)

Okay, okay...I'll admit that I'm getting tired of three episodes of "Where's Sophia?" Find the freakin' kid already! Daryl found evidence of someone in that abandoned house...find the kid and get the plots moving again!

The plotline with Rick's son getting shot was a big part of the comics and it's been well done in the show.

I like how the show isn't following the plotline of the comics and I'm intrigued by the fact that Shane is still around...seemingly getting nuttier by the episode.

I enjoy the show a great deal but it just seems to be dragging its feet a bit...I'd say it's time for a big zombie fight to liven things up.

And...c'mon! Hershel MUST have zombies in his barn (like he did in the comics) why else wouldn't he want Rick to go in there?

I think next episode will be better

Dennis


----------



## CGL1978 (Nov 9, 2011)

Great show loved the swimmer zombie from the last episode


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 10, 2011)

I absolutely love this show! Definitely not enough zombies in the last episode though. I like seeing the emotional aspect of it, and the relationships, etc but .. I'm mostly there for some zombie killin. I'm loving Shane's character.. hope they keep that going for awhile. I CAN'T BELIEVE HE SHOT OTIS. What a dbag.


----------



## Emma (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't wait for this weeks episode. I also can't believe Shane shot Otis!! I wanted him to make it out, he seemed a nice fella and I have always worried about what would happen in a zombie invasion as I'm fat hahaha

It is dragging a bit, three episodes about this damned kid and only one zombie in the last episode! I hope this Sophia thing is leading to something big, then I will tolerate it.


----------



## CGL1978 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am sure it is going to pick up soon something is up on that farm i wonder if they have the little girl on the farm somewhere or have a load of zombies locked up


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 11, 2011)

CurvyEm said:


> Can't wait for this weeks episode. I also can't believe Shane shot Otis!! I wanted him to make it out, he seemed a nice fella and I have always worried about what would happen in a zombie invasion as I'm fat hahaha
> 
> It is dragging a bit, three episodes about this damned kid and only one zombie in the last episode! I hope this Sophia thing is leading to something big, then I will tolerate it.



Haha, I thought the same thing about Otis and being fat! He seemed to be doing pretty good too! and even helped out Shane with his ankle or whatever and then BAM Shane shoots him.. super crazy. 

I think something big is about to happen too. So excited for it!


----------



## TexasTrouble (Nov 12, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought the well scene was weird? I mean, who would want to risk drinking that water after the zombie was in it? What if it had a paper cut or something? . And then all the trouble lowering and raising that skinny guy in the well. It was taking like, what, four people to do that? How much could he have weighed?


----------



## Deanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Rick is a shitty leader. Every choice he makes just lands the group in worse shape. There is something about his character I cannot stand while the increasingly erratic Shane makes much more sense to me.

And that scene where they are supposed to be searching for Sophia, yet let's stop and enjoy a magical moment with a deer ... _groan_. Corny.

Otherwise still enjoyable.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 12, 2011)

TexasTrouble said:


> Am I the only one who thought the well scene was weird? I mean, who would want to risk drinking that water after the zombie was in it? What if it had a paper cut or something? . And then all the trouble lowering and raising that skinny guy in the well. It was taking like, what, four people to do that? How much could he have weighed?



I didn't get why everyone freaked out when the zombie attacked Glen as he was being lowered. What were they expecting? Did they really think the creature would just grab onto him and not try to feast as they both got pulled up?


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm Hoping That The Fetus Turns Into A Zombie, Eating Its Way Free From The Inside Out. I Love This Show


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 12, 2011)

Zombies + well = awesome tv:happy:


----------



## Melian (Nov 13, 2011)

Great...a pregnant chick. That's what will make this floundering show awesome again. A fucking pregnant chick who is also a whiny loser. I'm really losing all hope.

:doh:


----------



## joswitch (Nov 13, 2011)

I read the comic books, they were awesome. I don't wanna watch the TV series, as it'll probably fall short IMO.... That goes double since reading this thread!


----------



## booyahmanx (Nov 13, 2011)

If you read the comics, you knew the pregnancy was coming. Wonder if Lori and Judith Grimes fate will change?

As for this season, I feel it's been moving a little too slow, but it looks like it's finally picking up a bit. I for one LOVE Shane's character. Yes, he's a bastard; but in that world, he's a survivor.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Nov 14, 2011)

I had to log on just to announce that I adore Daryl Dixon. That is all.


----------



## booyahmanx (Nov 14, 2011)

Ditto, he's my fave character.. 
SPOILER ALERT (highlight to read): When I saw him get shot, and I thought he was dead, I was sitting there going NOOOOO


----------



## spacce (Nov 14, 2011)

booyahmanx said:


> Ditto, he's my fave character..
> SPOILER ALERT (highlight to read):



yeah that would have sucked majorly..
he's got more guts and more morals then the crowd..
I have to say that as a kick-ass episode though..


----------



## spacce (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone see the new episode?

ok it kinda sucks that its dragging on still


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 21, 2011)

spacce said:


> Anyone see the new episode?
> 
> ok it kinda sucks that its dragging on still



Saw it last night with my friend who got me into the series. I think it's just at that point in the story where it's apropriate to slow the pace. Otherwise it would risk having that go-go-go speed which I have yet to be successful for films or shows.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 22, 2011)

Loving what happened last night between Shane and Andrea, wish they would have showed more, it was hot!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 28, 2011)

Holy crap! Little Sophia was finally found...as a zombie!

GREAT finale to the episode.


Dennis


----------



## Deanna (Nov 28, 2011)

I have goosebumps. Amazing episode.



TwilightStarr said:


> Loving what happened last night between Shane and Andrea, wish they would have showed more, it was hot!!



Loved it. The shooting lessons really worked her up, and she seduced with a classic crowd pleaser: grab junk. :bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 28, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Loved it. The shooting lessons really worked her up, and she seduced with a classic crowd pleaser: grab junk. :bow:




Exactly!! Grab Junk is a never fail move! lol


----------



## tigerlily (Nov 28, 2011)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Holy crap! Little Sophia was finally found...as a zombie!
> 
> GREAT finale to the episode.
> 
> ...




Well now Carol can have some closure.


----------



## Luv2CUfeast (Nov 28, 2011)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Holy crap! Little Sophia was finally found...as a zombie!
> 
> I have to admit I didn't see it coming. I was expecting Herschel's wife to come out.
> 
> Great story!


----------



## spacce (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok i have to admit...
I friggin cried at the end..

I never read the comics so I had no idea how it was going to end..


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 28, 2011)

Luv2CUfeast said:


> Still a Skye fan said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap! Little Sophia was finally found...as a zombie!
> ...


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx (Nov 28, 2011)

Al Diggy said:


> ...thoughts on the new series on AMC..."The Walking Dead"? For me...it's about time!!! The greatest thing since sliced bread!!!



:kiss2: I freaking LUST this new show on tv,man Zombies rock !

Smugglez(means hugs & smoches)

Ssbbw Jessie


----------



## ManBeef (Nov 29, 2011)

It seemed to be a rude awakening when they saw Sophia was a walker. I think that gave a lil insight as to why old Mc.Donald was hoarding them.


----------



## FA Punk (Nov 29, 2011)

What nobody has admitted here is that even as crazy as Shane has become he was right all along about Sophia being dead!

The man is still a fucking bastard by any means but still you've got to give the devil his due in this regard. And speaking of Shane, who here wants to see Daryl man handle that little bitch already? I think that be one hell of a fight!

What I don't understand is why didn't they just burn the barn down rather then wasting all that ammo? So now every near by walker is gonna head towards that farm ASAP:doh:! Oh and it's time for Herschel to face the pipper IMO.

I don't think he couldn't know Sophia wasn't in that barn regardless of weather or not Otis did all the zombie wrangling.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 29, 2011)

Was shocked to see Sophia walk out of the barn !!!!

Darryl was right, they did find her, she was just a bit zombie-ish. Ok, really zombie-ish.

Oh, and I love evil Shane.


----------



## booyahmanx (Nov 30, 2011)

I was shocked too only cause Sophia is STILL alive in the comic and it's several arcs ahead.. looks like they may really change things around with the show.

As for Shane, fault him for being a bastard if you want, but in that new world he's a survivor.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 9, 2011)

spacce said:


> Ok i have to admit...
> I friggin cried at the end..
> 
> I never read the comics so I had no idea how it was going to end..



ditto........


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 11, 2011)

booyahmanx said:


> I was shocked too only cause Sophia is STILL alive in the comic and it's several arcs ahead.. looks like they may really change things around with the show.
> 
> As for Shane, fault him for being a bastard if you want, but in that new world he's a survivor.



I agree. I read the comics (currently reading Book 3) as well and it was a shock to see them kill of Sophia. I'm very curious to find out where the writers are going to take the story in February.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 15, 2012)

Any word on when season two will be coming out on DVD or BluRay? Can't find anything on a release date yet ....


----------



## metabliss (Jan 15, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Any word on when season two will be coming out on DVD or BluRay? Can't find anything on a release date yet ....



Probably later than usual because of the mid season break. I thought that was weird to take a mid season break, but I'm not gonna complain I guess.


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone else having Walking Dead withdrawls? February awaits!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 15, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> Anyone else having Walking Dead withdrawls? February awaits!



Oh yeah definitely having withdrawls especially since they revealed the "midseason primiere" poster the other day.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 16, 2012)

metabliss said:


> Probably later than usual because of the mid season break. I thought that was weird to take a mid season break, but I'm not gonna complain I guess.



Yeah that would make sense then ... I thought the 3rd season was starting in February when they were talking about new episodes coming up on AMC, didn't even know it was a temporary break within the 2nd season itself!! I just started watching this series a couple of weeks ago when I decided to rent it after watching parts of a couple of episodes when they were doing the marathon thing on AMC. Absolutely amazing show, wish I would have started watching it from day one! :bow:


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 16, 2012)

Just saw the new sneek peek last night during Hell on Wheels! I super stoked!


----------



## TexasTrouble (Jan 16, 2012)

I would say I'm having "slight" withdrawals because last week I was sitting in my mom's living room reading a book and she was watching one of those Hollywood shows. When I overheard the host wish a happy birthday to Norman Reedus--who they mentioned was a star on The Walking Dead--I found myself spontaneously yelling out across the room: "I LUVVVVVV YOU, DARYL DIXON!". My mom thought I had lost my mind. She doesn't understand.


----------



## metabliss (Jan 17, 2012)

TexasTrouble said:


> I would say I'm having "slight" withdrawals because last week I was sitting in my mom's living room reading a book and she was watching one of those Hollywood shows. When I overheard the host wish a happy birthday to Norman Reedus--who they mentioned was a star on The Walking Dead--I found myself spontaneously yelling out across the room: "I LUVVVVVV YOU, DARYL DIXON!". My mom thought I had lost my mind. She doesn't understand.



LOL We get you


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 3, 2012)

for 2-12-12!! I'm really excited for the new season to start! I think I'll re watch the 2nd season this week!


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 3, 2012)

For those Zombie/ Vampire movie lovers here!! I rented this movie called "Stakeland" It was definitely a random flick I picked up at the library. It ended up being a pretty cool movie. I highly sugguest checking it out! I didn't really recognize any of the main actors. Kelly McGillis (Top Gun) has a small part (I didn't even relies it was her till the credits rolled) and the girl that played Jamie in the later Halloween movies.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 11, 2012)

WOOOO! i'm enjoying the marathon today on AMC! Can't wait for the new episode tomorrow!!


----------



## SuperBatAquaGreenFlash (Feb 12, 2012)

The first season was more-or-less amazing. The first half of the second season was dull, repetitive and filled with anti-choice, right-wing misinformation (lol using morning after pills in an attempt to terminate a pregnancy weeks in progress).

Here's hoping that the crew leaves the farm and things get awesome again.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 12, 2012)

YAY! New episode tonight!!


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 12, 2012)

Tonight was the big premiere. Hmmmm I'm just not to sure where they are taking this. No zombie kills, Rick kills 2 guys in a bar. Laurie crashes the car while looking for Rick and Herschel. Hmmmm... Things are straying away from the comic as well. Were off to a slow start this season. Waiting to see what they say on "Talking Dead" tonight.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 13, 2012)

The premiere was okay but too many emotions, not enough zombies.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 13, 2012)

thatgirl08 said:


> The premiere was okay but too many emotions, not enough zombies.



I agree! More Zombies!! I watched Talking Dead later that night. The producer said we won't be disappointed. Sounds it like were gonna have a high body count this season.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 14, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> I agree! More Zombies!! I watched Talking Dead later that night. The producer said we won't be disappointed. Sounds it like were gonna have a high body count this season.



Yeah I saw the preview for the next episode and it looks like a lot more action.. I'm excited!


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge (Feb 14, 2012)

I agree that this last episode was a bit slow moving, and even feeling pointless at times... but looking back, you need to throw an episode in like that once in a while. It's the only way to segue into moving forward from being stuck at the farm and maybe open up some character changes. 

For example... a change in Rick. His talk with Hershell about giving up hope and then shooting down those two guys. I think that whole scene will open up a new possibility for Rick's character to become a bit more "bad-ass" and Shane-like. He knows his ways, although well intentioned, haven't been working and this episode is his realization of that. 

Things are about to get GOOD.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 14, 2012)

JSmirkingRevenge said:


> I agree that this last episode was a bit slow moving, and even feeling pointless at times... but looking back, you need to throw an episode in like that once in a while. It's the only way to segue into moving forward from being stuck at the farm and maybe open up some character changes.
> 
> For example... a change in Rick. His talk with Hershell about giving up hope and then shooting down those two guys. I think that whole scene will open up a new possibility for Rick's character to become a bit more "bad-ass" and Shane-like. He knows his ways, although well intentioned, haven't been working and this episode is his realization of that.
> 
> Things are about to get GOOD.



Dude I totally agree. This did help build the characters up alot. Herschel , like Rick wasn't one to lose hope and he has. It definitely opens the door for Rick to become more of a bad-ass. Although it this episode was abit slow. I think this season will get better. Especially if they leave of where the second book ends. I won't spoil it for you. I have a feeling it's about to get good.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 15, 2012)

How could you not love Dale when he says great shit like this?!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/88287874/the-walking-dead-mug-quotables-dale

OMG! I want it! My birthday is in May!  lol


----------



## Melian (Feb 15, 2012)

You know what bothers me about this show? How completely illogical and unreasonable so many of the characters are.

IT'S A FUCKING ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE.

Why do you want to have a kid?
Why would you assume rotting corpses can still be "cured?"
Why the fuck would you be pissed off at a guy for killing some zombies???

It just goes on and on. Rick's wife (forget her name) has such a huge stick up her ass...I just can't believe it. You'd think that if the world was essentially ending, you might stop being a cunt for 5 minutes.

FFS...she was mad when her son said that he would shoot the little girl zombie. Well no shit he would, he wants to live!

(I get a little too into this stuff, haha)


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 15, 2012)

Melian said:


> You know what bothers me about this show? How completely illogical and unreasonable so many of the characters are.
> 
> IT'S A FUCKING ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE.
> 
> ...



Not to argue with you because I can see your point but let me ask you this have you ever been in a national disaster? Cause I have and I can tell'ya alot of people do illogical things in those times, weather it's a zombie apocalypse, or an ice storm, or even a tornado people will do stupid shit when bad shit happens lol.


----------



## riplee (Feb 16, 2012)

snickers zombie commercial 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pndQRcAjFM


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 16, 2012)

Melian said:


> You know what bothers me about this show? How completely illogical and unreasonable so many of the characters are.
> 
> IT'S A FUCKING ZOMBIE APOCALYPSE.
> 
> ...



I kind of chalk it up to people not being emotionally prepared to face how dire the situation really is.


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 18, 2012)

The only thing I say The Walking Dead has fucked up on in terms of making sense is the whole ''Well Walker'' episode, that was so stupid to risk Glen's life for water that was totally beyond contaminated:doh:.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 18, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> The only thing I say The Walking Dead has fucked up on in terms of making sense is the whole ''Well Walker'' episode, that was so stupid to risk Glen's life for water that was totally beyond contaminated:doh:.



Agreed. Waste of an episode.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Feb 19, 2012)

I didn't really enjoy the last episode, BUT when Rick killed the guys in the bar I got really excited about his character finally growing a pair.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 19, 2012)

WOW Tonights Episode was bad ass! Finally things are taking a turn. I think Shane is gonna get it soon!


----------



## mango (Feb 20, 2012)

*CAN'T. STAND. DALE.

I am sick of that stupid silly face he always pulls and I hope it gets gnawed off in an upcoming episode.

At least we finally saw some zombie action this week.


Does anyone else think Herschel looks a lot like the walker they pulled out of the well earlier in Season 2?


Will be driving through rural GA this weekend which should be interesting...

 *


----------



## miafantastic (Feb 20, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> WOW Tonights Episode was bad ass! Finally things are taking a turn. I think Shane is gonna get it soon!



On that note:







HA. I'm getting the shirt.


----------



## Melian (Feb 21, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> Not to argue with you because I can see your point but let me ask you this have you ever been in a national disaster? Cause I have and I can tell'ya alot of people do illogical things in those times, weather it's a zombie apocalypse, or an ice storm, or even a tornado people will do stupid shit when bad shit happens lol.





thatgirl08 said:


> I kind of chalk it up to people not being emotionally prepared to face how dire the situation really is.



Yeah, you're probably right. I've never been in any kind of large-scale disaster situation, so I can't say with 100% certainty that I wouldn't act like a douche, haha. I DO, however, have a zombie apocalypse escape/survival plan...so there is a chance I'd be prepared. :happy:


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 21, 2012)

mango said:


> *CAN'T. STAND. DALE.
> 
> I am sick of that stupid silly face he always pulls and I hope it gets gnawed off in an upcoming episode.
> 
> ...



Oh yes hate on the smartest person in the group and no I don't think the Well Walker looks anything like Herschel at all, more or less I think that was just some random person who just fell into the well by mistake.

Speaking of Herschel though does anybody else here think that he might be a former army medic? The guy can shoot and he didn't loose his cool when the walkers were attacking them, I know he's a veterinarian but would that training alone provide him the knowledge he needed to fix that kid's leg?


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 21, 2012)

Melian said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. I've never been in any kind of large-scale disaster situation, so I can't say with 100% certainty that I wouldn't act like a douche, haha. I DO, however, have a zombie apocalypse escape/survival plan...so there is a chance I'd be prepared. :happy:



Yeah plans are great but it's the dudes who don't have any plans are the one's you have to worry about.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 22, 2012)

miafantastic said:


> On that note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mia! THAT IS AWESOME!!! Where can I find that shirt?


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 27, 2012)

BAD ASS!!! Things are gettin' pretty crazy. I wonder if they're gonna kill that kid they found? Rick vs. Shane; Who's gonna win?


----------



## rickydaniels (Mar 1, 2012)

So long AMC! So long Walking Dead! I'll miss you! I had to cancel my good cable and go back to basic.  I guess I'll have to wait for Netflix to get it.


----------



## Melian (Mar 6, 2012)

SO FUCKING HAPPY THAT THEY KILLED OFF DALE!!!!!

That guy was becoming more annoying than Rick's cunty wife. It's too bad that they didn't shoot the new guy in the face, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 6, 2012)

Boo Walking Dead! I loved Dale! He looked like my Uncle and was the last person with morals! lol


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 6, 2012)

Dale was one of the few really likable people in the group! I'm sad he's gone! 

Actually the fact that so many of the characters are flawed is one of the things I like best about the show. I imagine a zombie apocalypse would bring out the worst in a lot of people. Dale's death will cause a few of the others to change for the better.. Andrea's already showing some hopeful signs.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 11, 2012)

OMG!!! Tonight's episode, so good!!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't believe Dale & Shane are gone.. so glad about Dale, he was ridiculously obnoxious in last weeks episode. What a way to taper off the season! I'm really looking forward to next weeks episode.. looks like there's going to be a full out war!


----------



## Paquito (Mar 12, 2012)

The finale looks very promising. I am curious about how people become zombies though: neither Shane nor Randall were infected, but they both came back. An airborne virus seems feasible, but it just seems jarring since we've only seen people come back due to a zombie bite/scratch.


----------



## Melian (Mar 12, 2012)

Paquito said:


> The finale looks very promising. I am curious about how people become zombies though: neither Shane nor Randall were infected, but they both came back. An airborne virus seems feasible, but it just seems jarring since we've only seen people come back due to a zombie bite/scratch.



Well shit, I've just spoiled the episode for myself by coming into this thread prematurely, haha. Oh well.

Remember how Shane was rubbing his blood all over that busted up bus door to lure the zombies in? I was commenting to my husband that having his open wound touch their saliva (they probably have saliva...or other assorted drippings, haha) couldn't be good. Perhaps it's like HIV - there is very very low level transmittance in saliva, so his body was possibly fighting it off for a while. I have no idea how he dies, but given the situation, I'm going to guess that there is a confrontation and a living person kills him. His death would end the immune response and then, whatever the pathogen is, it is free to take control and resurrect him.

I could never fully wrap my mind around any kind of viral cause for zombies, though.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 12, 2012)

My boyfriend mentioned a possibility he called the "George Romero" scenario. I guess the idea is that Hell becomes "full" because of the sudden increase in deaths so people, regardless of cause of death, begin to turn after they die. When Shane died there was those like, flashbacks or whatever you want to call them where he was clearly dead but he was thinking, or dreaming? or whatever, of zombies. And then BAM he opened his eyes. My boyfriend was saying that that supposedly supported his theory. I don't know. Personally I'm hoping it's because of some organic reason like the virus traveling through other methods like it being air borne or something. I like when these stories are kept as realistic as possible.. I think it's more interesting.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 12, 2012)

Melian said:


> Well shit, I've just spoiled the episode for myself by coming into this thread prematurely, haha. Oh well.
> 
> Remember how Shane was rubbing his blood all over that busted up bus door to lure the zombies in? I was commenting to my husband that having his open wound touch their saliva (they probably have saliva...or other assorted drippings, haha) couldn't be good. Perhaps it's like HIV - there is very very low level transmittance in saliva, so his body was possibly fighting it off for a while. I have no idea how he dies, but given the situation, I'm going to guess that there is a confrontation and a living person kills him. His death would end the immune response and then, whatever the pathogen is, it is free to take control and resurrect him.
> 
> I could never fully wrap my mind around any kind of viral cause for zombies, though.



But how would you explain the two guards that Shane and Rick found without a mark on them? And honestly Shane turning into a zombie could be as simple as Rick not cleaning his knife properly, simply cleaning the the blood off with your shirt will not make it sterile. Here's an idea that no one has talked about, mybe the virus isn't air borne but mybe burning the zombies bodies isn't the right way to dispose of them? Burning the bodies causes thier ashes to be put into the air and I'm sure breathing in the smoke isn't good, anyway thats just my theory.



thatgirl08 said:


> My boyfriend mentioned a possibility he called the "George Romero" scenario. I guess the idea is that Hell becomes "full" because of the sudden increase in deaths so people, regardless of cause of death, begin to turn after they die. When Shane died there was those like, flashbacks or whatever you want to call them where he was clearly dead but he was thinking, or dreaming? or whatever, of zombies. And then BAM he opened his eyes. My boyfriend was saying that that supposedly supported his theory. I don't know. Personally I'm hoping it's because of some organic reason like the virus traveling through other methods like it being air borne or something. I like when these stories are kept as realistic as possible.. I think it's more interesting.


Oh for the love of god I hope that they don't go with the "George Romero" scenario, that would just kill this series just like it's killed all his movies:doh:.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 13, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> Oh for the love of god I hope that they don't go with the "George Romero" scenario, that would just kill this series just like it's killed all his movies:doh:.



Well, the bad news is that it looks like my boyfriend is right. One of his friends reads the comic books and told us that the comic book does indeed have the George Romero scenario. They haven't followed the comic word for word any means but I'm pretty sure that's what's going down here.


----------



## Melian (Mar 13, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> But how would you explain the two guards that Shane and Rick found without a mark on them? And honestly Shane turning into a zombie could be as simple as Rick not cleaning his knife properly, simply cleaning the the blood off with your shirt will not make it sterile. Here's an idea that no one has talked about, mybe the virus isn't air borne but mybe burning the zombies bodies isn't the right way to dispose of them? Burning the bodies causes thier ashes to be put into the air and I'm sure breathing in the smoke isn't good, anyway thats just my theory.



Who knows what happened to those guards. Maybe they drank some water that was tainted; maybe they had a small puncture wound under their clothes; hell, maybe they had a fucking hangnail that got contaminated.  

Most medical waste is incinerated, even in class 4 biohazardous facilities, but it's a contained burn, so your idea about the ash could be valid. Still, you'd think that there would be a greater incidence of "spontaneous zombies" in that case, eg. the immunocompromised. 



thatgirl08 said:


> Well, the bad news is that it looks like my boyfriend is right. One of his friends reads the comic books and told us that the comic book does indeed have the George Romero scenario. They haven't followed the comic word for word any means but I'm pretty sure that's what's going down here.



You know, I don't mind the whole Romero-esque "no room in Hell" zombies, but in that case, I wish they wouldn't make it behave like a disease. I've always thought that zombie movies could be SO much more brutal if every little bite and scratch wasn't a death sentence - you'd have guys getting limbs ripped off, incredibly gory/serious wounds, etc, and that would make for a more interesting show or movie.

Or maybe I just like to complain. Oh...OH...speaking of complaining, I watched the episode last night and can actually complain about Shane dying. Here goes: what the shit? He was the coolest character!! I hope someone else fills the evil role, or I'm going to stop watching


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 15, 2012)

Melian said:


> You know, I don't mind the whole Romero-esque "no room in Hell" zombies, but in that case, I wish they wouldn't make it behave like a disease. I've always thought that zombie movies could be SO much more brutal if every little bite and scratch wasn't a death sentence - you'd have guys getting limbs ripped off, incredibly gory/serious wounds, etc, and that would make for a more interesting show or movie.
> 
> Or maybe I just like to complain. Oh...OH...speaking of complaining, I watched the episode last night and can actually complain about Shane dying. Here goes: what the shit? He was the coolest character!! I hope someone else fills the evil role, or I'm going to stop watching



I guess I wouldn't mind the no room in Hell zombies either but what irritates me is that like you said, they have made it out to be disease zombies this whole time. It seems almost like it's an after thought, you know? Like okay so this has been going on for months and no one has noticed a zombie yet without bites or scratches and then all the sudden they're everywhere? Also.. if it's because there is no room in Hell, why do bites and scratches so easily turn other people? Shouldn't it only happen if they die from other causes? How can it be both? That just seems kinda dumb. I just hope they don't ruin the show with this new take on the situation.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 15, 2012)

The problem with the ''No room left in hell gimmick'' is it creates a no win scenario, a virus is something thats real, it's something you can fight, it's something you can out last mybe, but when you step into the supernatural all that goes out the window. It's the whole reason I hate the Nightmare on EM Street series, Freddy is some short of ghost that can be stopped no matter what you do so what is the point of fighting him? What is the point in fighting the wrath of god, you can't win so why try? The Walking Dead does not not need to go this route at all!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 15, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> The problem with the ''No room left in hell gimmick'' is it creates a no win scenario, a virus is something thats real, it's something you can fight, it's something you can out last mybe, but when you step into the supernatural all that goes out the window. It's the whole reason I hate the Nightmare on EM Street series, Freddy is some short of ghost that can be stopped no matter what you do so what is the point of fighting him? What is the point in fighting the wrath of god, you can't win so why try? The Walking Dead does not not need to go this route at all!



Totally agreed!


----------



## Melian (Mar 15, 2012)

thatgirl08 said:


> Totally agreed!



I agree, too, but to play devil's advocate, this still leaves an opportunity for redemption - be the hero, get into Heaven (there are still vacancies).

I'm an atheist, so this angle isn't very appealing to me, but it's still out there!


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 16, 2012)

Melian said:


> I agree, too, but to play devil's advocate, this still leaves an opportunity for redemption - be the hero, get into Heaven (there are still vacancies).
> 
> I'm an atheist, so this angle isn't very appealing to me, but it's still out there!



It won't happen, that just piss too many people off, I mean it could I guess but with a show that is still new in a sense I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2012)

Someone pointed out that the handcuffs used on Randall and the knife used on Shane may have been imbibed with zombie blood. The handcuffs were used earlier in the series to subdue a zombie and the knife had been used to kill zombies, so maybe the blood remained on the two and transferred to the guys? But still, that theory would mean that the virus travels incredibly fast now and it's a little like grasping at straws. I just don't want it to be a Romero scenario because it contradicts the zombie virus model and it seems hastily thrown together.


----------



## Melian (Mar 16, 2012)

Does anyone remember the _original_ Romero scenario? The dead were coming to life as a result of radiation from a crashed satellite, and anyone who dies for any reason will resurrect. None of this virus business, although he promptly developed that angle in the next film. 

That was my favourite cause, because it wasn't relying on the existence of "Hell," and it also wasn't using terrible high school biology to describe viral pathogenesis. Back in the day, radiation caused everything in horror and sci fi (especially radiation that was unique to space) and, for some reason, I'm cool with that one.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's another idea and one that could make very much sense, what about a mosquito bite? Mosquitoes have been known to carry horrible diseases and it could be very likely given the place where the group is at that Shane, Randall, and the guards fell victam to this.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Mar 18, 2012)

I will miss Shane's crazy ass.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 18, 2012)

I know this is only a tv show but this is what drives me crazy about TWD. As a mother of children in a non zombie apocalyptic world I paid more attention to my kids when they were younger than anyone does to Carl. You can't let kids out of your sight in the regular day to day world but in a zombie filled world this kid is wandering off alone all the time like there's nothing to worry about. It drives me crazy! Call me overprotective, but that kid would be glued to my side 24/7. Unless, of course, they're trying to get him killed...


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 18, 2012)

Holy Shit!! That Was A Good Episode!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 18, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Holy Shit!! That Was A Good Episode!!!



Agreed! I'm ready for Season 3 now! I hate the waiting...


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 18, 2012)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Agreed! I'm ready for Season 3 now! I hate the waiting...



I know waiting for Season 3 is going to be torture!!


----------



## Paquito (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm already fangirling over Michonne (the hooded figure with the sword).


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 19, 2012)

Paquito said:


> I'm already fangirling over Michonne (the hooded figure with the sword).



OH YEAH! LOVE HER! I've never read the comics so I had no idea about her and it was an amazing surprise!!


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 19, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> Here's another idea and one that could make very much sense, what about a mosquito bite? Mosquitoes have been known to carry horrible diseases and it could be very likely given the place where the group is at that Shane, Randall, and the guards fell victam to this.



If that would be the case, Wisconsin would be seriously f**ked in a hurry.


----------



## Melian (Mar 20, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> OH YEAH! LOVE HER! I've never read the comics so I had no idea about her and it was an amazing surprise!!



Same. The timing is great, because she can replace Shane as my favourite character. Although, Rick is finally getting some balls and telling everyone to either get in line or get the fuck out, so he's moved up a few ranks.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 20, 2012)

I really don't understand why the group got pissed at Rick for not telling them about Jenner's declaration. Like... how would that info have even helped you, really? There's nothing you can really do with that information. It's not like you can do anything knowing that everyone carries the "virus."


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Mar 20, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I know this is only a tv show but this is what drives me crazy about TWD. As a mother of children in a non zombie apocalyptic world I paid more attention to my kids when they were younger than anyone does to Carl. You can't let kids out of your sight in the regular day to day world but in a zombie filled world this kid is wandering off alone all the time like there's nothing to worry about. It drives me crazy! Call me overprotective, but that kid would be glued to my side 24/7. Unless, of course, they're trying to get him killed...



I agree completely!!


----------



## riplee (Mar 22, 2012)

1. Carl, stay in the house.

2. Seriously, Carl. Stay in the house

3. Carl, I dont want to yell but its the middle of the zombie apocalypse and were going to need you to stay close by.

4. Okay, buddy. Can you be a good little sheriff and stay put? I dont know, guard the living room. Yes, okay heres a special hat and you are officially on duty to protect the couch cushions. Just stay in the house.

5. Carl, Id ground you but it seems a bit trite what with the hordes of Zombies outside trying to eat our faces.

6. Remember what happened when another little kid wandered off alone? You were here for that.

7. Its great youre keeping your childish rebellion alive but if one of the bad guys gets you, Daddy is going to have to shoot you in the head.

8. Please, Carl. Just stay here. Ill be right back. Protect the couch cushions. Make some lunch. Get back to doing that math homework we inexplicably cared about 4 episodes ago.

9. Carl, Im not fucking around. Please, Carl. Just stay in the house. Do this one fucking thing. Just stay in the house for the next 5 minutes.

10. HAS ANYONE SEEN CARL?? HES NOT IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 22, 2012)

I wish this show was year round!!! I can't wait for the new season to start!!! Michonne!!!! Her and Andrea r gonna be hardcore together!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 22, 2012)

riplee said:


> 1. Carl, stay in the house.
> 
> 2. Seriously, Carl. Stay in the house
> 
> ...



Lol this is great.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 22, 2012)

Paquito said:


> I really don't understand why
> the group got pissed at Rick for not telling them about Jenner's declaration. Like... how would that info have even helped you, really? There's nothing you can really do with that information. It's not like you can do anything knowing that everyone carries the "virus."



Yeah I thought that was dumb too.. especially Sophias mom whose name I can't remember right now.. like she contributes zero to the group. She would've been dead forever ago without the group. She should feel lucky Rick is even trying to protect her ass.


----------



## mango (Mar 22, 2012)

*Carl directly & indirectly caused the death of at least 2 main characters (not that I really gave a sh!t about Dale).

If he wasn't the only child left in this group, I'd hope the writers would kill him off in season 3 but it's not gonna happen.


*


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2012)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah I thought that was dumb too.. especially Sophias mom whose name I can't remember right now.. like she contributes zero to the group. She would've been dead forever ago without the group. She should feel lucky Rick is even trying to protect her ass.



I also thought it was weird that all of the women just deferred to the men during that last little group meeting. I mean it wasn't surprising coming from Carol, and Lori can't seem to do anything without getting permission from Rick, but I expected more from Maggie. I just don't like how the atmosphere in the group has shifted to a point where the women don't feel like they can just voice their opinions like the men too.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 23, 2012)

Paquito said:


> I also thought it was weird that all of the women just deferred to the men during that last little group meeting. I mean it wasn't surprising coming from Carol, and Lori can't seem to do anything without getting permission from Rick, but I expected more from Maggie. I just don't like how the atmosphere in the group has shifted to a point where the women don't feel like they can just voice their opinions like the men too.



It's weird you say that because I was just starting to notice that myself in the last few epsidoes. The only exception really is Andrea.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 23, 2012)

Paquito said:


> I really don't understand why the group got pissed at Rick for not telling them about Jenner's declaration. Like... how would that info have even helped you, really? There's nothing you can really do with that information. It's not like you can do anything knowing that everyone carries the "virus."



And how do we know Rick is telling the truth? And why would Jenner only tell Rick in the first place? If that information was so unimportant why not share it with the group, why keep it a sercet? I'm not buying what Rick is selling, to me it smells fishy, Shane fishy!


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 23, 2012)

Paquito said:


> I also thought it was weird that all of the women just deferred to the men during that last little group meeting. I mean it wasn't surprising coming from Carol, and Lori can't seem to do anything without getting permission from Rick, but I expected more from Maggie. I just don't like how the atmosphere in the group has shifted to a point where the women don't feel like they can just voice their opinions like the men too.



I wouldn't read too much into that, you have to think they were just in a fire fight with the undead, once everyone calms down and has time to think then we'll see where it goes, I have been enjoying the fact that Glen has finally showed alittle leadership though.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 23, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> And how do we know Rick is telling the truth? And why would Jenner only tell Rick in the first place? If that information was so unimportant why not share it with the group, why keep it a sercet? I'm not buying what Rick is selling, to me it smells fishy, Shane fishy!




One theory is he might have just told Rick because he didn't want to upset the whole group and since Rick is the "leader" of the group, he might have just seen it best to tell him only so at least he knew and could tell the group when the time was right, instead of telling them right as he was about to commit suicide and they were venturing back out. Because I am pretty sure if more of them knew they had it in them already they would have stayed in the building too lol 

Who knows though?! This show is really good at crazy possibilities! lol


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 23, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> One theory is he might have just told Rick because he didn't want to upset the whole group and since Rick is the "leader" of the group, he might have just seen it best to tell him only so at least he knew and could tell the group when the time was right, instead of telling them right as he was about to commit suicide and they were venturing back out. Because I am pretty sure if more of them knew they had it in them already they would have stayed in the building too lol
> 
> Who knows though?! This show is really good at crazy possibilities! lol



I have to agree the show's possibilities are endless:happy:.

But I just don't see Jenner in his mindset confining in Rick like that, it really doesn't make any sense. What Jenner was offering in his mind was mercy, so why not tell all these poor people that they'er infected with the virus? I'm sticking to my guns and saying Rick is lying, time will tell though.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 26, 2012)

thatgirl08 said:


> It's weird you say that because I was just starting to notice that myself in the last few epsidoes. The only exception really is Andrea.



True, I'm hoping that Andrea continues to grow as a badass, multi-dimensional character. And Michonne shows the other ladies of the show that they can kick some serious ass.



FA Punk said:


> I wouldn't read too much into that, you have to think they were just in a fire fight with the undead, once everyone calms down and has time to think then we'll see where it goes, I have been enjoying the fact that Glen has finally showed alittle leadership though.



But this isn't the only time that the women have been shown to defer to the men. It's pretty much just been Rick with his top men making decisions. I'd like to see more diverse leadership (so I agree about it being great that Glenn is showing more leadership).


----------



## Melian (Mar 27, 2012)

Paquito said:


> True, I'm hoping that Andrea continues to grow as a badass, multi-dimensional character. And Michonne shows the other ladies of the show that they can kick some serious ass.
> 
> But this isn't the only time that the women have been shown to defer to the men. It's pretty much just been Rick with his top men making decisions. I'd like to see more diverse leadership (so I agree about it being great that Glenn is showing more leadership).



There just aren't many female characters on the show, and the ones they have are not really strong in any sense, minus Andrea (and she frequently stirred the shit). I mean, you've got Lori who is batshit crazy, Carol who spent an entire marriage being beaten into subservience, and Maggie/her sisters who were raised on a religious farm (not exactly the breeding ground for independent thought).

The men don't show a lot of leadership either, though. It was Shane vs. Rick for most of the series, and everyone else just STFU or withdraws from the group, like Darryl.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 28, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are replacing Sunday nights with zombie movies since The Walking Dead isn't on anymore.. suggestions for things to watch anyone?


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 29, 2012)

thatgirl08 said:


> My boyfriend and I are replacing Sunday nights with zombie movies since The Walking Dead isn't on anymore.. suggestions for things to watch anyone?




I've been wanting to watch Shaun of the Dead, so my vote goes for that one!


----------



## willowmoon (Mar 29, 2012)

thatgirl08 said:


> My boyfriend and I are replacing Sunday nights with zombie movies since The Walking Dead isn't on anymore.. suggestions for things to watch anyone?





TwilightStarr said:


> I've been wanting to watch Shaun of the Dead, so my vote goes for that one!



Excellent pick! I'd also suggest the 2004 remake of "Dawn of the Dead" ... it's one of the few films where the remake is superior to the original film. 

By the way, I was at WalMart today and saw The Walking Dead action figures! Had no clue these existed!


----------



## Melian (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm sure you've seen the original, so take a look at the Tom Savini remake of Night of the Living Dead from 1990. It was actually really well done.

Also, check out Dead Snow for Nazi zombies, and the classic Re-animator.


----------



## FA Punk (Mar 30, 2012)

Evil Dead 1, 2, and 3
Dead Alive
Slither
Zombieland

Just to name a few good ones


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions guys!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm sincerely sad the season is already over.... I want more!!! I'm obsessed, literally... I find Walking Dead memes all the time and just die of laughter each time.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (May 29, 2012)

I am going through Walking Dead withdrawal


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 30, 2012)

lizzie_lotr said:


> I am going through Walking Dead withdrawal



Me too! New season can't start soon enough!

Wish Facebook would hurry up and release the game too!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Can't wait for the marathon, new Talking Dead, and scene from Season 3 this weekend!!!


----------



## Al Diggy (Jul 5, 2012)

Between the heat and lack of Walking Dead, i'm goin' crazy!!! although i did see some appetizing still photos of some prison action!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 5, 2012)

Al Diggy said:


> Between the heat and lack of Walking Dead, i'm goin' crazy!!! although i did see some appetizing still photos of some prison action!!!



Yeah I am missing Walking Dead real bad, this marathon is coming just in time, I don't think I would have made it to October without it 
I saw some of the prison pictures too, I CAN'T WAIT FOR SEASON 3!!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 6, 2012)

Has anyone read the graphic novel? It's so awesome. I'm so excited to see the differences and what they are going to do with it on screen. Not to mention with the crazy stuff that happens at the end of the 3rd section in the novel (for those of you who know what I am talking about) I wonder how they are going to continue the show.


----------



## Al Diggy (Jul 6, 2012)

i'm about to go get Vol. 16...The graphic novel is crazy!!! i wanna see if and how they translate some of the things to the show...i like the fact that there r a few differences in the show, so u still can't predict what will happen.


----------



## Al Diggy (Jul 6, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Yeah I am missing Walking Dead real bad, this marathon is coming just in time, I don't think I would have made it to October without it
> I saw some of the prison pictures too, I CAN'T WAIT FOR SEASON 3!!!



countdown to marathon!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 9, 2012)

I DVRed the marathon, Talking Dead & black and white pilot episode .. my boy and I are looking forward to watching it all throughout the next week or two!


----------



## Al Diggy (Jul 10, 2012)

Michooooooooooooone!!!!!!!


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx (Jul 14, 2012)

:kiss2: Well I just dont know what it is about zombies. I love watching the movies about them and the Living Dead show is amazing. I must admit I just recently found out about the show a few weeks back and now Im hooked for sure. I hope Im not the onliest one who goes ga ga over the zombies.

Hugs
Jessie
:kiss2:


----------



## Al Diggy (Oct 10, 2012)

C'mon SUNDAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Oct 10, 2012)

Hopefully this is a 2 hour season premiere..


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Oct 13, 2012)

I will miss Shane this season. Eye candy goes along well with zombies.:wubu:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 13, 2012)

Tomorrow Night!!!!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Oct 14, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Tomorrow Night!!!!!



SO READY.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 14, 2012)

Currently wearing my "Rick Grimes for President" t-shirt, I am ready for tonight!!


----------



## Al Diggy (Oct 16, 2012)

1st episode...alot of action, and MICHONNEEEEEEEEE!! and think, it's only gonna get better!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Oct 16, 2012)

The fact that Michonne is finally here excited me way more than it should have, but regardless, I just wish she wasn't so hung up on making Andrea feel better because I can't stand her.


----------



## zillaj (Oct 20, 2012)

I can not wait to see the General, and love the changes from the graphic novel vs. the Tv show. I get to enjoy both without the show being one long spoiler.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 21, 2012)

Almost time!! So excited for tonight's episode!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 28, 2012)

WTF?! Governor Fish Tanks?!?!
RIP Michonne's Pets :*(


----------



## Lamia (Oct 29, 2012)

It was so good lat night. The ending was hella creepy.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 1, 2012)

Chuck Norris needs to make a cameo on "The Walking Dead". HE should be in a Texas Ranger uniform and be a zombie and should jump out at them and Rick say "Watch out WALKER TEXAS RANGER" and shoot him in the head.


----------



## Al Diggy (Nov 7, 2012)

INSANE episode last Sunday!!! Best. Show. Ever.!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 11, 2012)

This one made me lol.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 11, 2012)

Hate Governor Fishtanks!!!!

<3 Daryl Dixon <3

Penny WTF?!?! Didn't see that one coming at all!!!!


----------



## Melian (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm just glad to be rid of Lori. Too bad the baby didn't die, though...I don't want to listen to that thing (or look at it, really).


----------



## Cobra Verde (Nov 20, 2012)

Melian said:


> Too bad the baby didn't die, though...I don't want to listen to that thing (or look at it, really).










The show's getting slow again after a good start, nothing much has happened in the last 2 weeks. The two camps are obviously going to fight, let's get to the fireworks factory already.
BTW, psychopath or not I'd still take this Governor over Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Nov 22, 2012)

OH SHIT!! Spent a few dollars and caught up on Walking Dead thanks to Amazon. 

Shit... SHIT... SHIIIIITTTTTTT.


----------



## Lamia (Nov 22, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> OH SHIT!! Spent a few dollars and caught up on Walking Dead thanks to Amazon.
> 
> Shit... SHIT... SHIIIIITTTTTTT.



I know right! The last couple of episodes have ended with a huge scene!


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 22, 2012)

A. I am super glad that Lori is gone.
B. I really wish Merl was dead and gone.
C. Kudos for Carl for his balls dropping... finally.
D. I am SOoooSoooOosoosoOOO Glad Carol was found; I love team DarylCarol.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 22, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> A. I am super glad that Lori is gone.
> B. I really wish Merl was dead and gone.
> C. Kudos for Carl for his balls dropping... finally.
> D. I am SOoooSoooOosoosoOOO Glad Carol was found; I love team DarylCarol.



Team DarylCarol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 26, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Team DarylCarol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Agreed. I was so confused for a couple weeks because I knew they'd never found Carols body they only found that bandana, and then they dug the grave for her and I was like, is she dead? But no of course she's not! Because Caryl needs to happen. That is all.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 26, 2012)

He won't let me buy last night's episode..... wtf 

He wants to "let them build up again so we can have a marathon night.."


Are you shitting me.. I NEED TO KNOW "CARYL" IS OK.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 26, 2012)

Hehehe this part I don't know what was up with this dude he must've been under a rock for awhile...


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought the same thing, cops what cops haha.


----------



## Al Diggy (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't wait for the inevitable confrontation between Merle and Darryl...


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Nov 28, 2012)

Al Diggy said:


> I can't wait for the inevitable confrontation between Merle and Darryl...



I can't wait for this either and I am praying that Darryl will see what a piece of shit Merle is and always has been because of his transformation with the group and tell him off. If he doesn't, so help me God.


----------



## Al Diggy (Nov 28, 2012)

i think one of them might get killed...hopefully not Darryl


----------



## Al Diggy (Nov 28, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> He won't let me buy last night's episode..... wtf
> 
> He wants to "let them build up again so we can have a marathon night.."
> 
> ...



This Sunday is a marathon of all Season 3 episodes leading up to the mid season finale...if that helps


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 28, 2012)

Al Diggy said:


> i think one of them might get killed...hopefully not Darryl



If Daryl gets killed I might have to quit watching the show!!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 28, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> If Daryl gets killed I might have to quit watching the show!!



Haha I feel the same way, but I know I will watch it anyway.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 28, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Haha I feel the same way, but I know I will watch it anyway.



Yeah I know I will still watch it but I will be super sad and somebody at AMC will be getting some hate mail!!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 28, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Yeah I know I will still watch it but I will be super sad and somebody at AMC will be getting some hate mail!!



Well I am hoping that he gets to shoot an arrow in Jim Jones I mean The Governor's head. Yeah that would be nice.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 28, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Well I am hoping that he gets to shoot an arrow in Jim Jones I mean The Governor's head. Yeah that would be nice.



Oh yeah! Governor Fishtanks crazy ass needs to get killed ASAP!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 1, 2012)

Agreed with all of you, lol I hope Daryl merks his ass brother, I hope Governor and Andrea both die LOL they are so annoying... and I hope Michonne joins Ricks group.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 1, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> Agreed with all of you, lol I hope Daryl merks his ass brother, I hope Governor and Andrea both die LOL they are so annoying... and I hope Michonne joins Ricks group.



Oh yeah definitely want Michonne to join the group!!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 1, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Oh yeah definitely want Michonne to join the group!!



I have a huge boner for Michonne ... :: blush ::


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 1, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> I have a huge boner for Michonne ... :: blush ::



LOL! 

I love her I just wish she wasn't so serious all the time... then again if she wasn't she wouldn't be Michonne.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 2, 2012)

dharmabean said:


>



OMG Love that pic!


----------



## Nexus78 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hahaha Daryl for the win!!!!! I love this show.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 2, 2012)

Nexus78 said:


> Hahaha Daryl for the win!!!!! I love this show.



Me too. I hope Daryl tells Meryl off or kicks his ass or something.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Just started watching this on Netflix i am in season 2 epsoide 2....pretty dam cool


----------



## Nexus78 (Dec 2, 2012)

Its an awesome show! Try to catch up.


----------



## balletguy (Dec 2, 2012)

Watched season 1 this weekend its amazing....


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 2, 2012)

Walking Dead Mid Season Finale In 15 Minutes! Who's Ready!?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 2, 2012)

Let's get it on!

As soon as it's over I will be like noooooooo come back!!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 2, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Let's get it on!
> 
> As soon as it's over I will be like noooooooo come back!!!!




I have to wait for it to hit amazon.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Dec 2, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Let's get it on!
> 
> As soon as it's over I will be like noooooooo come back!!!!



Just tell me Daryl doesn't die!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 2, 2012)

I won't say anything. 




Dayummmmmm.




Sorry that technically is something.


----------



## Al Diggy (Dec 2, 2012)

I can't wait for FEBRUARYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! I'll go crazy!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Nexus78 (Dec 2, 2012)

Awesome episode!!!! I can't wait till February. Things are getting really interesting.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 2, 2012)

I hated that ending simply because I didn't get enough information lol...  I thought it would be more intense. But eh.

I WANT IT BACK NOW!


----------



## Nexus78 (Dec 2, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


> I hated that ending simply because I didn't get enough information lol...  I thought it would be more intense. But eh.
> 
> I WANT IT BACK NOW!



See it was intense enough leaving you wanting more.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 2, 2012)

Nexus78 said:


> See it was intense enough leaving you wanting more.



Walking Dead always teases me like that.


----------



## Nexus78 (Dec 2, 2012)

At least the wait won't be too long.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 2, 2012)

OMG!! Fish tank heads WTF?!?! 
Having to wait until February for a new episode Double WTF?!?!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha good one!

February seems so far away. I was excited to hear that Talking Dead will be one hour now though.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 3, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Haha good one!
> 
> February seems so far away. I was excited to hear that Talking Dead will be one hour now though.



Really? I must've not caught that... I watch it from time to time. February will come soon enough!


----------



## Nexus78 (Dec 3, 2012)

x0emnem0x said:


>



Lol awesome!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome! That was a really good part of the episode. I didn't like Carol last season but that has totally changed this season.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 6, 2012)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Awesome! That was a really good part of the episode. I didn't like Carol last season but that has totally changed this season.



Yeah she always seemed kinda boring I love her and Daryl and she's gotten much more intense I think. I love her!


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 6, 2012)

..I can relate to Carol. Maybe I can help you understand her character in the beginning.

She wasn't boring, she was abused.

Abused women tend to be quiet, withdrawn, insecure, unsure. She didn't have much of a "part" because well... remember her asshole husband.. .she wasn't allowed to talk without permission.

Now, she's survived his abuse. She's survived the loss of her daughter. She's survived the apocalypse. She found support in Darryl, who has proven time and again he's got her back. She's got support in a group that is there for her; from husband to zombies. She's finally coming out of her shell, coming to, growing and becoming a strong person.

That's my take on it.


----------



## Nexus78 (Dec 6, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> ..I can relate to Carol. Maybe I can help you understand her character in the beginning.
> 
> She wasn't boring, she was abused.
> 
> ...



That's a very good observation. I can agree with that.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 6, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> ..I can relate to Carol. Maybe I can help you understand her character in the beginning.
> 
> She wasn't boring, she was abused.
> 
> ...



Definitely I agree, I guess I didn't mean to say her personality as a character was boring but moreso that I was just bored with her because she didn't have many parts but I definitely agree! I'm glad she is getting more spotlight now.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 6, 2012)

:: BLUSH :: I've had a bit of a cheering squad for her since the get go. 



x0emnem0x said:


> Definitely I agree, I guess I didn't mean to say her personality as a character was boring but moreso that I was just bored with her because she didn't have many parts but I definitely agree! I'm glad she is getting more spotlight now.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 6, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> ..I can relate to Carol. Maybe I can help you understand her character in the beginning.
> She wasn't boring, she was abused...
> That's my take on it.



That's a great explanation of why she was that way and I agree 110%.

I think the reason that I didn't really like her character is that I see so much of the abuse of this world everyday at work and I try to block it out when I am away from work. It was very hard for me to see one of my friends come to the shelter program with her children and it ended a 30 year friendship with her husband. Which I have 0% regret over losing. 

As far as her becoming the survivor I greatly admire that. The women that I have seen complete the program at work are truly inspirational, the stories they tell are heartbreaking. I truly admire them. 


Now let's go bitch slap some zombies


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 6, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> :: BLUSH :: I've had a bit of a cheering squad for her since the get go.



 siss boom bah rah rah rah


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 6, 2012)

Awe, you guys are awesome. I was waffling back and for whether to say anything about it.. but *\o/* go me.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 6, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Awe, you guys are awesome. I was waffling back and for whether to say anything about it.. but *\o/* go me.



It should never be a problem to share what you think.  If anyone has a problem then maybe they are the problem. Closed minds = ignorance, ignorance isn't always bliss!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)

I can't wait for The Walking Dead on Sun-
...


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## balletguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Just started watching a few weeks ago on netflix. Up to season 4 now with Amazon...thank God for computers


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 10, 2012)

This is a pretty bad ass write up of the zombie kills so far on the show:

Walking Dead Kill Graphics


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 11, 2012)

That's a pretty cool graph ... is it strange that I wish there were more haha?


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 16, 2012)

Haha too funny.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 16, 2012)

I can't wait for Herschel to get a peg leg, it's gotta happen soon!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone know what the best source is to watch the current season's episodes? (and no, nothing illegal or torrent related) I already have the first two seasons on DVD although I'll probably pick them up on blu-ray soon ... the thing is, I watched the first episode of season three, but missed the second episode when it originally aired, and I would have liked to watch everything in normal continuity so I haven't watched any of the third season episodes besides the first one unfortunately.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## dharmabean (Dec 17, 2012)

My guy surprised me this weekend with ordering the last few episodes we didn't get to see off amazon. 1.99 per episode; more if you want it HD.




willowmoon said:


> Anyone know what the best source is to watch the current season's episodes? (and no, nothing illegal or torrent related) I already have the first two seasons on DVD although I'll probably pick them up on blu-ray soon ... the thing is, I watched the first episode of season three, but missed the second episode when it originally aired, and I would have liked to watch everything in normal continuity so I haven't watched any of the third season episodes besides the first one unfortunately.


----------



## dharmabean (Dec 18, 2012)

AMC To Re-Air Seasons 1 & 2 of 'The Walking Dead' in Black & White

READ ABOUT IT HERE


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 18, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> AMC To Re-Air Seasons 1 & 2 of 'The Walking Dead' in Black & White
> 
> READ ABOUT IT HERE



Cool! I watched when the pilot was shown in B/W and really liked it, cant wait to see the whole 2 seasons that way.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm having mad crazy withdrawls....
Found these tonight, love the video and the little meme cracked me up. 

*Walking Dead Theme - Metal Version*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dbiumfxPe0


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 8, 2013)

LOL!!!! That was a gag.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Cobra Verde (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jan 24, 2013)

Soon...


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 25, 2013)

Almost every episode I am like,"If Daryl dies, I am not watching TWD anymore!", lol! I can't wait till the new season :wubu: 

View attachment 430154_472735329452886_1094498145_n.jpg


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jan 25, 2013)

Alicia33 said:


> Almost every episode I am like,"If Daryl dies, I am not watching TWD anymore!", lol! I can't wait till the new season :wubu:



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 31, 2013)

ha ha, love that feb one


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 31, 2013)

I hoped someone would 
I CAN'T WAIT!! 
It's approaching so quickly


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL they had this app where you can zombify yourself... omg epic.


----------



## Oona (Feb 1, 2013)

Does it count if I'm a Zombee lover?


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 1, 2013)

9 days and counting...


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Feb 1, 2013)

I love this. CAN'T WAIT. AGHHHHH! 

View attachment twd4.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG Gorilla that is epic looks like some Gandalf ass zombie with the white hair ;P


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks I liked that one the best out of the few I made. I get the Gandalf thing from time to time sometimes I have to tell people to ease up I'm not that old.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 4, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>



That was so funny! Lol


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm ready for rick and the governor to meet and what's the faith of the dixxon brothers.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 4, 2013)

I know same here!! It's gonna be intense.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes I knew you were gonna post this  Hehehe I love Daryl!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 6, 2013)

^true That!


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 10, 2013)

C'mon clock...MOVE!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 10, 2013)

Fdksnfjdsfnjdfnjdasn Tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Feb 10, 2013)

I am so excited!!! I feel like it's been forever since I've gotten my weekly dose of zombies!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!:happy::happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Feb 10, 2013)

Ya'll are lucky!! I have to wait a week for it to hit Amazon..



x0emnem0x said:


> Fdksnfjdsfnjdfnjdasn Tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 10, 2013)

Ommmgggg episode was sooooo good <3


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 10, 2013)

Waiting for my time to see it..


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 10, 2013)

good episode, and sets the stage for alot of upcoming stuff!!!


----------



## DKnight00 (Feb 11, 2013)

Great that its back


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 11, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> good episode, and sets the stage for alot of upcoming stuff!!!



True, but rick is still crazy.. Lol
And I laughed when the governor did that walk away move after shooting a bitten woodbury citizen.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## kaylaisamachine (Feb 12, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> Ya'll are lucky!! I have to wait a week for it to hit Amazon..



Go on AMCtv.com. They have the episode on there! I'm so interested in what is going to happen next. Me and my friends were blurting so many ideas at the TV. xP


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 12, 2013)

Great episode to kick off things again. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 12, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> True, but rick is still crazy.. Lol
> And I laughed when the governor did that walk away move after shooting a bitten woodbury citizen.



yea, Rick is trippin'...but what's also funny is he got nerve telling other people they gotta leave all the time, when he was in the same position at Herschel's farm, and he allowed them all to stay..


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 12, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> yea, Rick is trippin'...but what's also funny is he got nerve telling other people they gotta leave all the time, when he was in the same position at Herschel's farm, and he allowed them all to stay..


Yeah and with the governor getting ready to invade the prison no less lol


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 12, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> yea, Rick is trippin'...but what's also funny is he got nerve telling other people they gotta leave all the time, when he was in the same position at Herschel's farm, and he allowed them all to stay..


True and he basiclly took the prison away from the inmates that was already in there, but who cares about them anyway?


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 12, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> True and he basiclly took the prison away from the inmates that was already in there, but who cares about them anyway?



And you know what really gets me about that is Rick is a cop and you would think he have some sort of idea where the prison kept it's records, if he was so worried about those inmates he could've just look up what put'em in that place in the first place:doh:.


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 12, 2013)

FA Punk said:


> And you know what really gets me about that is Rick is a cop and you would think he have some sort of idea where the prison kept it's records, if he was so worried about those inmates he could've just look up what put'em in that place in the first place:doh:.



yea, he forgot all of his police training and technique...but he DID say it was a dictatorship before they got to the prison, so i guess no one is gonna step up and challenge his authority...although they need to!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 13, 2013)

FA Punk said:


> And you know what really gets me about that is Rick is a cop and you would think he have some sort of idea where the prison kept it's records, if he was so worried about those inmates he could've just look up what put'em in that place in the first place:doh:.



Out dont think he reach that side of the prison yet, to busy clearing out walkers. Oh and seeing past dead characters. Lol


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 15, 2013)

Step 1: Look at my shirt.
Step 2: Be jealous.


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 16, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Step 1: Look at my shirt.
> Step 2: Be jealous.



very much so...i want one!!!:bow:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 17, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Step 1: Look at my shirt.
> Step 2: Be jealous.





Awesome!!


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 17, 2013)

Damnit Dharma I was just about to post that pic! LOL


----------



## FA Punk (Feb 17, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> yea, he forgot all of his police training and technique...but he DID say it was a dictatorship before they got to the prison, so i guess no one is gonna step up and challenge his authority...although they need to!



It look like Glen will be taking charge in the up coming episode so maybe we'll see Rick give up the leadership role for a while?


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 17, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Damnit Dharma I was just about to post that pic! LOL



I'm trying to avoid coming to this thread because people are posting SPOILERS without indicating it's a spoiler.

We're a week behind. So we'll be watching last weeks tonight.

But I had to post that. lol. :bow:


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 17, 2013)

^^^STORY OF MY LIFE.

Who is excited for tonights episode!!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Feb 18, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> very much so...i want one!!!:bow:


Me too. And the shirt's nice as well.


Damn, they've already used up almost all of the momentum from the Woodbury invasion even though it was just 2 episodes ago. 


Any scene without Daryll or the Governor just draaaaagggggggggssssssssss.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Feb 19, 2013)

Rip Axel... Getting shot in the head in a middle of a conversation had to be tough.. Smh lol


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 22, 2013)

Can't wait 'til Sunday!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 22, 2013)

Me too! Can't come quick enough...


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Impatiently waiting....:bounce:


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 24, 2013)

This is aimed at me... isn't it. 

:doh:



x0emnem0x said:


>


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 24, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> This is aimed at me... isn't it.
> 
> :doh:



LOL! Not aimed but I did think about you when I posted it here.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 24, 2013)

Grrrrrr...i can't stand Andrea now!!! The Gov must just be "Da MAN"!!! lol...lol


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 24, 2013)

Andrea is stupid but I do enjoy the fact that she was debating Carols idea.


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 24, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Andrea is stupid but I do enjoy the fact that she was debating Carols idea.



True..lol...and if you're gonna kill a guy, wear him out first...lol


----------



## riplee (Feb 25, 2013)

Merle: Just following orders.

Michonne: Like the Gestapo?

Merle: (clearly admiring the comparison) Yeah, exactly.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 25, 2013)

Merle's favorite part of Woodbury was the library ... Wonder how many people don't see that one coming?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Melian (Feb 26, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> True..lol...and if you're gonna kill a guy, wear him out first...lol



Someone's been watching La Blue Girl 

I must say, this show has become incredibly tedious. The bad-decision-factor has gone through the roof, too.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Feb 27, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Step 1: Look at my shirt.
> Step 2: Be jealous.



made me smile a lot!!! fits perfect!! :happy: 

View attachment 409040_135700466576935_575592348_n.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks!

And omg that last one you just posted, perfection lmao.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Feb 28, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And omg that last one you just posted, perfection lmao.



hehe thanks...

btw i have to say that conversations between rick freakin out and hershel trying to calm him down start getting annoying...don't you think?? 

can't wait for the next episode....!!! 

View attachment --261531_353863731376428_879807041_n.jpg


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 3, 2013)

It's time, people!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 4, 2013)

*SPOILER ALERT!!!*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Soooo stoked by the fact that Rick finally found Morgan... this episode was great and watching Talking Dead after, I agree this was one of the best episodes since Sophia came outta the barn!  Can't wait for next week!!!


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not religious at all....but the ending song was beyond awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptH60ktLqBM


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Mar 4, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> *SPOILER ALERT!!!*
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Yeah nice episode development of michonne getting close with the group..


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 4, 2013)

That poor hitchhiker man lol and they just stopped to take his backpack like WTF XD


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 4, 2013)

I wasn't sure whether to post this in this thread or the giggle pic thread 
And last night's episode.. great!! (i felt for the hitchhiker)


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 4, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> *SPOILER ALERT!!!*
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Yea, this was a great episode! The guy who plays Morgan kills his roll!!! I hope they keep him in the storyline...


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Mar 4, 2013)

SO excited to see Morgan again!!!! That actor is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 4, 2013)

*::: Had to scroll Past the Spoiler Alert!! But thank you for posting it you fucking rock for doing so!! So I can still participate in the thread again...without crying from spoilers. I totally love you girl :::::*

We broke down and watched The Suicide Kings 3-10 last night; first one of Feb. Season 3. 

FLKJHLK;WEJRLKJQ3OIRJLKJ = Daryl leaving the group.. i so sad.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 5, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> *::: Had to scroll Past the Spoiler Alert!! But thank you for posting it you fucking rock for doing so!! So I can still participate in the thread again...without crying from spoilers. I totally love you girl :::::*
> 
> We broke down and watched The Suicide Kings 3-10 last night; first one of Feb. Season 3.
> 
> FLKJHLK;WEJRLKJQ3OIRJLKJ = Daryl leaving the group.. i so sad.



Okay I'll have to post spoiler alert in red whenever we start to talk about it haha. Unless someone gets here before me!

And it's okay girl you got a lot to catch up on... last nights episode... oh my you're missing so much!!!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Mar 5, 2013)

Morgan you Crazy son of a bitch!!! You know me!!! (Rick voice)


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Mar 5, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> Yea, this was a great episode! The guy who plays Morgan kills his roll!!! I hope they keep him in the storyline...



I agreed! 



I'm so sad about Duane though. I didn't want them to go crazy. I've been rooting for them since the beginning. They could use a man like Morgan at the prison though. Setting up traps, getting ready for war.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 5, 2013)

I was very surprised when I saw Morgan was English (mentioned in Talking Dead tv show) I didn't expect that at all and like everyone else I was freaking out lmao like HE IS A GREAT ACTOR.


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 5, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> I was very surprised when I saw Morgan was English (mentioned in Talking Dead tv show) I didn't expect that at all and like everyone else I was freaking out lmao like HE IS A GREAT ACTOR.



When i heard his English accent in his interview, i bugged out!! You would never know, but that's the same with Rick and his "real-life" accent. And, i agree, he is an amazing actor!


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezFd0FzysLM


definately a must watch! 

NO SPOILER!!!!


----------



## Victoria08 (Mar 9, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> I was very surprised when I saw Morgan was English (mentioned in Talking Dead tv show) I didn't expect that at all and like everyone else I was freaking out lmao like HE IS A GREAT ACTOR.



You know that the guy that plays The Governor is English too, right?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 9, 2013)

Victoria08 said:


> You know that the guy that plays The Governor is English too, right?



No, I knew Rick was. The Govenor is too?! WTF.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't rep you VG... But you totally deserve a rep or 1000!


Vanilla Gorilla said:


>


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 9, 2013)

Works for me.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 9, 2013)

Same here but you need a rep for that!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 9, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Same here but you need a rep for that!



Repped for you


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 9, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> Repped for you



Thank you!  <3


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 10, 2013)

I HATE THE GOVERNOR! I HATE HIM, I HATE HIM, I HATE HIM.

HOLY SHIT INTENSE EPISODE.

Thank God Daryl's back.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 10, 2013)

*YOU HAD ONE FUCKING JOB ANDREA.. ONE FUCKING JOB.

*


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok, we're caught up now. 

A. I really enjoyed the fact that Michonne actually has a sense of humor, and a kind heart. 

B. I am glad Rick reconnected with Morgan.... but man.. I wish the outcome was different.

C. Holy fuck... hating Andrea and the Govn'r.. with a red hot bloody passion.

D. I wish Glenn and Maggie can patch things over.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Mar 11, 2013)

That actress who play maggie is freakin hot!!


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 11, 2013)

Intense episode...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 12, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> That actress who play maggie is freakin hot!!



Agreed... I am a female and I can second that.

The last episode was intense. My thoughts?

SPOILER to those who haven't seen:

I'm glad Andrea finally figured out she was being stupid this whole time!! I think her and Milton are going to go back with Ricks group and possibly Tyreese and them... I DUNNO... AHHH what do you guys think? He definitely isn't gonna give up Michonne cuz he knows the Governor is gonna kill them anyway.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Mar 12, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Agreed... I am a female and I can second that.
> 
> The last episode was intense. My thoughts?
> 
> ...



Andrea should have killed the governor in his sleep. I'm just ready for the war to start.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 12, 2013)

SPOILER (KINDA)









Loved it when Beth went all thug life and blasted when Glen and Merle got in to it.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 12, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> SPOILER (KINDA)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was pretty sick I won't lie.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 12, 2013)

IT'S NOT SPOILERS.. YAY ME!! We caught up last night. We're all caught up. 

I thought it was pretty kick ass Beth did that too. I was for sure Glen/Maggie were going to get trapped screwing afterwards.

I hate the Governor. Do you think his pretty boy side kick is going to turn?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 12, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I hate the Governor. Do you think his pretty boy side kick is going to turn?




Yeah I think he's going to bitch out and end up at biter camp for spring break 

I still don't like Andrea.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 12, 2013)

LOL @ Vanilla.. love that pic.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha I cracked up when I saw it.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rellis10 (Mar 17, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> I hate the Governor. Do you think his pretty boy side kick is going to turn?



I have no idea why but I actually have a sneaking liking for Milton (I'm assuming that's the sidekick you mean), his little exchange with Hershel showed a bit of a lighter side to him at least. Part of me hopes he'll survive but it would be a nice ironic note if he ended up turning into a 'biter' himself.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Mar 17, 2013)

HhahahhHHHAHH!


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 17, 2013)

rellis10 said:


> I have no idea why but I actually have a sneaking liking for Milton (I'm assuming that's the sidekick you mean), his little exchange with Hershel showed a bit of a lighter side to him at least. Part of me hopes he'll survive but it would be a nice ironic note if he ended up turning into a 'biter' himself.



Milton! I'm horrible with names. He bugs me for some reason. I don't trust him, but I think it's because I can't determine whose side he's on. I get the feeling he's all for himself.


So, if any of you are readers, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND this book series. I was invited to read part one as a review copy, loved it so much she sent me book two. 

I am reading part two right now (Proof copy for review) and it's about as equal as walking dead. It's well written, highly suspenseful, high death toll... I just recommend it.

The Cure - Belinda Frisch

Book two is called, "Afterbirth". I started it Friday night and I'm about 3/4 of the way done. The chapters are quick and action filled. 

I can't get enough, and I can't promote it enough. If you like the walking dead, and you're a reader, check these books out.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 18, 2013)

SERIOUSLY?!?! 

Lori has had 3(stabbed, shot, or served up for dinner) chances to kill him, yet he is still alive and insane?!?!

Oi Vey!!! If he doesn't get killed this season I am going to be so mad!!!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 18, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> *Lori *has had 3(stabbed, shot, or served up for dinner) chances to kill him, yet he is still alive and insane?!?!









That scene in the (almost) abandoned building was really excellent, I was certain Andrea was going to die. The ending was disappointing, it would've been more fitting if he'd killed her in the grass just out of sight of Rick. 

I'm back on board after last week's stall-fest.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 18, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> SERIOUSLY?!?!
> 
> Lori has had 3(stabbed, shot, or served up for dinner) chances to kill him, yet he is still alive and insane?!?!
> 
> Oi Vey!!! If he doesn't get killed this season I am going to be so mad!!!



I think you meant Andrea 
But yeah I know what you mean! IDK why Milton didn't let her shoot him!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been a fan of the comic for years and loved the episode on Sunday! Should be a great finale to a great season 3...looking forward to it.


Dennis


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 18, 2013)

Anyone else notice all the tools that the Gov had in his fungeon?


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 18, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> I think you meant Andrea
> But yeah I know what you mean! IDK why Milton didn't let her shoot him!



LMAO! Yeah Andrea  Didn't even realize that typo lol

And because Milton is a pain in my ass!! The look on his face was like "oh I am so wise for stopping you" WTF!!!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 19, 2013)

Ill just leave this right here.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 19, 2013)

This is pretty cool but gross...


----------



## mlkegbrat (Mar 20, 2013)

I like the Walking Dead but the Talking Dead is unnecessary.

I suggest trying out the History Channel's new series, The Vikings, instead of listening to people talk about a show you just watched.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 20, 2013)

Talking Dead is so great! I always enjoy watching it after the show... you get to see some of the cast in the show certain episodes and hear other peoples ideas on what will happen and what things mean, just runs your brain a bit. I used to think it was dumb then I started to watch it and now I watch it everytime.


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 20, 2013)

I like Talking Dead as well..it is funny and also gives me insights and outlooks that i may not have considered while watching the show..


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 20, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> I like Talking Dead as well..it is funny and also gives me insights and outlooks that i may not have considered while watching the show..



Completely Agree!


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## DKnight00 (Mar 21, 2013)

^^^ pic is hilarious I like Merle a lot... as for Vikings I checked out the first episode, pretty solid so far. I do however enjoy the Talking Dead most of the time though, my favorite episode is when Yvonne comes on with CM Punk... my favorite Talking dead episode (and the after show online after the televised show).


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 24, 2013)

SPOILER!!!





So mad that they finally made Merle the good guy and THEN killed him off. COME ON REALLY? He had potential. Anyway, what the hell was that black phone for that he stuck in the bag???


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone notice that Merly's Caprice had different rims through different scenes, like one scene had the huge chrome wheels and the next scene had the 80's wheels?


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 24, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> SPOILER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As soon as I saw him grab the phone, I was like WTF?! is he going to need that for?! A weapon, the apocalypse time capsule, does he know of a secret place that still has a working phone line?! WTF?!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 25, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> As soon as I saw him grab the phone, I was like WTF?! is he going to need that for?! A weapon, the apocalypse time capsule, does he know of a secret place that still has a working phone line?! WTF?!



Exactly.. I asked somewhere and someone said the obvious answer of using the wire to tie up Michonne but I don't remember seeing that.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 25, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> SPOILER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He used the dial to put her fingers in and the wire to bind her hands. It's a shame we only got to "like" Merle for about 5 mins., I just can't wait to see how this effects Daryl. You know he can track anything so maybe he can figure out what happened.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow I was way off on Merle, I was sure he was working as a spy for the Guvna' since they had talked about having a man inside the prison right before Glen y Maggie were rescued. I'm bummed they killed him off, though at least he got a good death scene. Two, actually. I'd still take a badly-written & under-utilized Michael Rooker over no Michael Rooker any day.


Oh joy, Idiot Rick is back. Hey I'm sure this psychopath who has already tortured 2 of my people will leave us alone if we just let him have 1 more. He seems trust-worthy. Pay no attention to the fact that the guy who knows him best and is an expert in assholes keeps saying we need to kill him ASAP.
Le sigh.
I suppose it's too much to hope that they'll be smart enough to just let Patch have the damn prison...


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 25, 2013)

At least Merle took a few with him...almost had the Gov' too, but you HAD to know, it wasn't going to happen THAT easily! And i sure didn't see Merle getting killed coming...


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 25, 2013)

for Daryl.

'nuff said.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 25, 2013)

Wait... one more thing to say:


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Mar 25, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> for Daryl.
> 
> 'nuff said.



I agree. Although, he has probably one of the ugliest fake cries I have ever seen.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 25, 2013)

RIP Merle

I loved you. 
I hated you. 
I'll miss you.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 26, 2013)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> RIP Merle
> 
> I loved you.
> I hated you.
> I'll miss you.



Amen! Lol


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Mar 27, 2013)

Merle was basiclly a guy you loved to hate. This season was like last season a major character gets killed then turn into a walker all right before the season finale. I'm not mad one bit, its just interesting. The talking dead is good to me for other folks opinions within that episode. I like chris hardrick hosting, he's funny.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 27, 2013)

*THIS IS A MUST READ!!! It's funny as hell.. and well...down right true!*


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 28, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Anyone notice that Merly's Caprice had different rims through different scenes, like one scene had the huge chrome wheels and the next scene had the 80's wheels?



I didn't notice that so I'll have to watch the rerun on Sunday to check it out. I had a semi-related question about Merle and his big finale. When he hotwires the car with one hand (good trick), he has the radio blasting to draw the attention of the zombies.

I didn't see Merle pop in a cassette or CD, so where did the music come from? Is there still an active radio station in post zombie apocalypse Georgia?

Just curious


Dennis


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 28, 2013)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I didn't see Merle pop in a cassette or CD, so where did the music come from? Is there still an active radio station in post zombie apocalypse Georgia?
> 
> Just curious



I DIDN'T EVEN THINK ABOUT THAT?!?!?!  :doh:


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 31, 2013)

Season Finale Tonight......NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 31, 2013)

Daryl crying alone with salad


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2013)

Hhahhah!! Hehhhahah! I actually lol'd at this.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 31, 2013)

YESSS awesome eggs!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 31, 2013)

HOLY GUACAMOLE THAT EPISODE. 

And Talking Dead afterwards... the guy from Tennessee with his prophecy. I KNEW someone was going to call eventually and phone bomb them, but tonight was the night and I was so glad LOL... something like, "The Hour Is Coming The Hour Is Coming, All that are in the graves shall hear his voice"


----------



## Al Diggy (Apr 1, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> HOLY GUACAMOLE THAT EPISODE.
> 
> And Talking Dead afterwards... the guy from Tennessee with his prophecy. I KNEW someone was going to call eventually and phone bomb them, but tonight was the night and I was so glad LOL... something like, "The Hour Is Coming The Hour Is Coming, All that are in the graves shall hear his voice"



That was kinda creepy, but what had me in tears was the look on Tyreese's face! I had to rewind it back like 3 times, it was sooooo funny!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 1, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> That was kinda creepy, but what had me in tears was the look on Tyreese's face! I had to rewind it back like 3 times, it was sooooo funny!



Damn I missed that... I'll have to look again.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 1, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> That was kinda creepy, but what had me in tears was the look on Tyreese's face! I had to rewind it back like 3 times, it was sooooo funny!



HAH I had to Youtube it and find it but here it is if anyone missed that

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-iirAWWDLY


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## riplee (Apr 12, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


>



So in the next season he shows up with an army and runs when Carl throws a boot at him?


McFarlane has some new toys...I mean, action figures out.

http://www.comicsalliance.com/2013/...king-dead-tv-series-4-action-figures-zombies/


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL yes!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 12, 2013)

SOMEONE REP THIS MAN FOR ME.



Vanilla Gorilla said:


>


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 13, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> SOMEONE REP THIS MAN FOR ME.



IT IS DONE.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you ladies  I cracked up when I first saw it.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn, this thread cleared out quick. I'm guessing the finale was as unpopular here as everywhere else. I kinda liked it though. And I LOVE Carl 3.0. He did everything but take his dick out and slap his father in the face with it.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 15, 2013)

Just thought I'd share this channel I found, a guy does TWD recaps but makes them hella funny... this is one from the last episodes of the season.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veVmFXbRGNk


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 20, 2013)

Went to karaoke last night and the 'tender made me this killer (hhaha) drink called "Zombie Cocktail"... OMG .. so good. Sorry my phone isn't great enough to get a good picture of it.

ZOMBIE COCKTAIL: Fill a shot glass halfway with peach schnapps. Gently pour Bailey's Irish Cream on top. After the shot is almost full, carefully add a small amount of blue curacao. After it settles, add a few drops of grenadine syrup.... 

clear picture from a website:


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 20, 2013)

Haha I saw that drink on Epic Meal Time, except they only used Bailey's and schnapps. I bet that way tastes better.


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 3, 2013)




----------



## HottiMegan (May 4, 2013)

lol, awesome photo!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 4, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> Image



Tumblr? Tumblr... Facebook? SOMEWHERE ON THE INTERNET. I saw this earlier, totally love it. XD

Here's my contribution for the day.


----------



## x0emnem0x (May 4, 2013)

"The Walking (And Talking) Dead"  A Bad Lip Reading of The Walking Dead
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jR4lLJu_-wE


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 5, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Tumblr? Tumblr... Facebook? SOMEWHERE ON THE INTERNET. I saw this earlier, totally love it. XD
> 
> Here's my contribution for the day.



OMG!! LOVE THIS ONE!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (May 8, 2013)




----------



## x0emnem0x (May 8, 2013)

LOL! Love that one Gorilla!


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jun 15, 2013)

In withdrawal..


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jun 15, 2013)

lizzie_lotr said:


> In withdrawal..



Me too!!!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Jun 15, 2013)

I think I have wore a groove in my DVDs.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 21, 2013)

Me too, so much so that I actually re-watched Season 1 and 2 with the boyfriend and his mom (they never got to watch it and it was on Netflix) - so now they're obsessed with it and have yet to watch Season 3 and Season 4 is about to come out....

EXCITED THOUGH.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jul 21, 2013)

Andrew Lincoln's hotness is increasing with each season :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment walking dead lincoln.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 22, 2013)

lizzie_lotr said:


> Andrew Lincoln's hotness is increasing with each season :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



svkblknsb kubsnerm nbuyagwycb!! 

He is soo hot, I am stunned into speaking gibberish!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 24, 2013)

Just finishing the third season. 

I am hooked!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone saw the trailer for the new season?


----------



## DKnight00 (Aug 9, 2013)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Anyone saw the trailer for the new season?



I did, looks like they are taking some specific scenes from the comic into the show.. wonder how it pans out in the end. 

I also can't wait for the hardcover to come out, on sept 17th I believe, its that or get the two paperback editions until then


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Sep 1, 2013)

Walking dead Withdrawal.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 2, 2013)

Same here... approximately one more month!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Sep 30, 2013)

13 days!!!!


----------



## riplee (Oct 1, 2013)

I need me a W.D. marathon to refresh before the new season.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 1, 2013)

riplee said:


> I need me a W.D. marathon to refresh before the new season.



I'm sure they'll have one


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Oct 9, 2013)

... I miss Shane. :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment shane!!!!.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Sunday Bitches Sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 13, 2013)

So I only have 2 things to say after watching Walking & Talking Dead

1: Seriously?! I just thought that bitch was crazy, NO! She was talking to a fucking head in a bag!!!!!

2: I am calling it now, that I think it is The Governor who is feeding the walkers the rats through the fence.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 14, 2013)

LOL yes "Clara in the woods" I thought she was going to be good potential character but NOPE they killed her lol. 

That douchebag at the end who was coughing all up in the water supply pissed me off! And then Carl getting mad at teaching the kids how to protect themselves? If Sophia knew how to handle herself she might not have died, it makes sense she wants to teach them.


----------



## DKnight00 (Oct 14, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> Sunday Bitches Sunday!!!!!!!



Finally !

Wasn't able to finish talking dead, only got about halfway through (had an assignment to turn in) but watched the Walking Dead entirely.... can't wait for the next few episodes !

I originally thought Carla was leading him into an ambush when Rick made the comment on the statue of the two kids at the airport... as if that was a "test" to see if she actually went to the airport or not.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Oct 14, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> So I only have 2 things to say after watching Walking & Talking Dead
> 
> 1: Seriously?! I just thought that bitch was crazy, NO! She was talking to a fucking head in a bag!!!!!
> 
> 2: I am calling it now, that I think it is The Governor who is feeding the walkers the rats through the fence.



1: Agreed she gone ... in more ways than one now 

2: That's the same thing that I said last night but friends were like "Nooo he wouldn't be alone he would have whats left of his crew" ... I was like did you see anyone? Nope, doesn't me hes alone just think that its him. 


I'm wondering if there was something in the food that got Harry Potter look-a-like because of the pig. But then again The Governor and crew could be sneaking around in the prison poisoning the supplies. Oh well looks like there are going to be quite a few human happy meals next episode.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 14, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> 1: Agreed she gone ... in more ways than one now
> 
> 2: That's the same thing that I said last night but friends were like "Nooo he wouldn't be alone he would have whats left of his crew" ... I was like did you see anyone? Nope, doesn't me hes alone just think that its him.
> 
> ...



If it's not him, I will be shocked!!

Nathan Fillion was saying on Talking Dead, maybe an airborne illness and that's what got to Harry Potter-ish and the pig.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 14, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> So I only have 2 things to say after watching Walking & Talking Dead
> 
> 1: Seriously?! I just thought that bitch was crazy, NO! She was talking to a fucking head in a bag!!!!!
> 
> 2: I am calling it now, that I think it is The Governor who is feeding the walkers the rats through the fence.




I'm not sure about it being the governor...I think it's an inside job. My question is...what's up with Daryl and Beth? I think there be something about to happen with those two...I certainly hope not though!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 15, 2013)

I just finished watching it last night on DVR. 

I though that Carla was leading him into an ambush as well. But, I guess they killed her off, but leaving the door open for her to come back as a zombie. 

I know people are starting to put their money on the Governor as the person who is feeding the walkers the rats through the fence. 

But, what about the chance that it is the kids that where naming the walkers?


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 15, 2013)

Omg!!! Favorite Of All Time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow! Why is thread is dead?!? Sorry for the pun.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 1, 2013)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Wow! Why is thread is dead?!? Sorry for the pun.



That was pun-tastic! lol


----------



## rickydaniels (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been avoiding this thread FOREVER! I finally caught up!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 4, 2013)

***SPOILER***


Anyone got any ideas on what Carols gonna be up to now? How do you think the rest of the prison is gonna react to Rick kicking her out?


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 4, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> ***SPOILER***
> 
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on what Carols gonna be up to now? How do you think the rest of the prison is gonna react to Rick kicking her out?



Alot of it will depend on what Rick tells them - The truth or she left on her own or makes up something else?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 5, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> Alot of it will depend on what Rick tells them - The truth or she left on her own or makes up something else?



Part of me thinks he should've kept it to himself, because Carol has been there since the beginning, she is an OG! lol, I hope she isn't gone from the group too long, if she dies I'll be sad. I think Daryl will react... oddly. If he tells the truth I'm hoping the group will see why, for the right reason. If he lies it's gonna come back to bite him in the ass.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Nov 5, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Part of me thinks he should've kept it to himself, because Carol has been there since the beginning, she is an OG! lol, I hope she isn't gone from the group too long, if she dies I'll be sad. I think Daryl will react... oddly. If he tells the truth I'm hoping the group will see why, for the right reason. If he lies it's gonna come back to bite him in the ass.



Yeah I think Darryl will have a reaction that nobody will be able to predict. I hope she isn't gone long or dies either.

Yeah if he's honest and gets people to understand, it might not be that bad


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2013)

She's too important of a character to be gone for good.


----------



## Al Diggy (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't want to sound like a downer, but is it just me, or is this season missing something...Can't put my finger on it, but just no "WOW" factor for me yet...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 7, 2013)

Al Diggy said:


> I don't want to sound like a downer, but is it just me, or is this season missing something...Can't put my finger on it, but just no "WOW" factor for me yet...



Agreed, hopefully it'll pop up soon!


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 10, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


>





I love this!!!!! lol


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 11, 2013)

I knew the Govenator would be shown at the end of this weeks episode... I was honestly kinda bored.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 18, 2013)

So there might be SPOILERS in this post I don't know I'm just gonna get this shit off my chest so I don't care.

SO...

THE GOVERNOR IS BACK.
HE'S A SWEETHEART NO STAHP THIS MY EMOTIONS CAN'T HANDLE IT.
HE THINKS MEGAN IS LIKE HIS LITTLE GIRL.
HE GOT SOME ACTION WITH WHATS HER FACE.
And saved her. HE CROSSED HIS HEARD. AND DID PINKIE PROMISES.

WALKING DEAD, Y U MESS WITH MY EMOTIONS LIKE THIS?!
I thought I'd hate this episode cause it was all thoroughly GOVERNOR this and that, but I absolutely loved it. It gave us another side to see of him, and personally I love that side, the side he probably was before the apocalypse... I'm excited to see where this goes, honestly. I CAN'T WAIT. CAN THEY ALL JUST TEAM UP NOW AND KICK ZOMBIE ASS, and just find some other enemy now?


----------



## Al Diggy (Nov 25, 2013)

That Damn Governor!!! Can't wait for next week!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 25, 2013)

I liked last weeks episode, this weeks didn't thrill me all that much...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 26, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> I liked last weeks episode, this weeks didn't thrill me all that much...



Yeah, I has been very quiet, but at least we get some of the governer's back story.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 29, 2013)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Yeah, I has been very quiet, but at least we get some of the governer's back story.



I definitely love that they gave us perspective on him in the episode that aired two weeks ago but last weeks just didn't thrill me. The episode this weekend better be GOOOOOD.


----------



## cinnamitch (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok, this episode more than made up for the slowness of the last two. Intense!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, what an episode.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 1, 2013)

OMG!!!! Tonight's episode!!!! :shocked::shocked::shocked:

I cried so much!!! :goodbye: :goodbye: :goodbye:

Was I the only one who noticed Crazy Clara from the woods walking with the biters at the very end of the episode?!?!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 2, 2013)

Tonights episode..... I WANTED TO CRY. 

AND CLARA WAS THERE? WHEN!? I didn't see that?!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 2, 2013)

Melian said:


> I'm just glad to be rid of Lori. Too bad the baby didn't die, though...I don't want to listen to that thing (or look at it, really).


Go ahead, spike the football!


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't really watch the show because I'm not at home when it's on but I went out the other night and they had it going on the big TV screen in this restaurant that I was at. I just found it hilarious that while we were all eating the delicious food, we got treated to the equally "delicious" view of zombies with burns and rotting flesh hanging out. LOL! I personally found it hilarious but some of the other restaurant patron had to whine about it so eventually they changed the channel.


----------



## kizzylove (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm still in shock that Hershel died i'm very sad about that, why couldn't they have killed off the alcoholic guy instead


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 2, 2013)

Great episode ... Hershel is dead so Christmas is canceled ... Rick got is ass kicked and bad ass Michonne pulled his ass out of the fire ... Daryl proves he is the King of bad ass rednecks ... If you like your Governor you can keep him ... Loved it when Lizzie cranks off a round in Alisha's head ... And Tara bounced so I wonder if she catches up with her sister ... I kinda wish that Lilly had not shot "Brian" and either let him be eaten by the walkers that were coming or turned ... And Judith may have become a snack pack for one lucky walker ... Damn its going to be a long time till Feb.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 2, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Great episode ... Hershel is dead so Christmas is canceled ... Rick got is ass kicked and bad ass Michonne pulled his ass out of the fire ... Daryl proves he is the King of bad ass rednecks ... If you like your Governor you can keep him ... Loved it when Lizzie cranks off a round in Alisha's head ... And Tara bounced so I wonder if she catches up with her sister ... I kinda wish that Lilly had not shot "Brian" and either let him be eaten by the walkers that were coming or turned ... And Judith may have become a snack pack for one lucky walker ... Damn its going to be a long time till Feb.



Love the meme!! <3 Daryl!! 
Lizzie was bad ass with that kill \m/
I couldn't believe that Lilly actually shot him, I thought she was going to chicken out.
And I think Judith is probably on the bus and they just left the car seat behind, but that leaves it open to "why is it bloody?"


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 2, 2013)

x0emnem0x said:


> Tonights episode..... I WANTED TO CRY.
> 
> AND CLARA WAS THERE? WHEN!? I didn't see that?!




At the end when all the walkers were stumbling towards the prison, it showed her and the camera panned onto her for a few seconds.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 2, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> Love the meme!! <3 Daryl!!
> Lizzie was bad ass with that kill \m/
> I couldn't believe that Lilly actually shot him, I thought she was going to chicken out.
> And I think Judith is probably on the bus and they just left the car seat behind, but that leaves it open to "why is it bloody?"



Yeah I think she is on the bus or with someone else ... I knew she was going to shoot him as soon as I saw her but I didn't want her to I wanted him to become a walker


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 2, 2013)

RIp Hershel.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Dec 2, 2013)

I was gonna be mad if the only dixxon brother left die by that walker from behind. Then they cut the scene later with him holding the zombie in front of him, then I laughed. Lol


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 3, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Yeah I think she is on the bus or with someone else ... I knew she was going to shoot him as soon as I saw her but I didn't want her to I wanted him to become a walker



The only reason I would have wanted him to become a walker is so he can be killed twice!! 

And I'm surprised that they didn't leave him to be a walker, so he could randomly come back like Crazy Clara.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2013)

Still waiting for polar bears.....


----------



## Boonie (Dec 3, 2013)

Did anyone else notice Clara from the woods as a walker at the end of the mid-season finale?


----------



## DKnight00 (Dec 3, 2013)

Was upset that Lilly shot him.... I really think THIS should have been the season finale last season ! Last season didn't have enough crazy I felt in terms to the season finale.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Dec 3, 2013)

TwilightStarr said:


> ... The only reason I would have wanted him to become a walker is so he can be killed twice!! ...



BINGO! A woman after my own heart.


----------



## Melian (Dec 3, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> Go ahead, spike the football!



HAHA!!! FUCK YOU, BABY!!

Although, I won't be truly happy until I see a corpse or sufficient remains. Maybe Carol showed up and saved the thing.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2013)

When I saw the baby carseat, just...man. That was rough.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 4, 2013)

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> BINGO! A woman after my own heart.



Aww, shucks, "not so little" ol' me ~ :batting: 

lol


----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 9, 2013)

So between the discovery of the dissected rat and the 2 girls' lack of hesitation in shooting other humans, there's been speculation that the girls actually killed the first 2 sick people and Carol just took the fall because she had promised to protect them.
What's awesome about that is they were last seen going off with Tyrese who would have zero idea he's with the killers he's been obsessed with finding.

I'm together with this plan.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 10, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> So between the discovery of the dissected rat and the 2 girls' lack of hesitation in shooting other humans, there's been speculation that the girls actually killed the first 2 sick people and Carol just took the fall because she had promised to protect them.
> What's awesome about that is they were last seen going off with Tyrese who would have zero idea he's with the killers he's been obsessed with finding.
> 
> I'm together with this plan.



OMGGG I didn't even think about that!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 10, 2013)

Cobra Verde said:


> So between the discovery of the dissected rat and the 2 girls' lack of hesitation in shooting other humans, there's been speculation that the girls actually killed the first 2 sick people and Carol just took the fall because she had promised to protect them.
> What's awesome about that is they were last seen going off with Tyrese who would have zero idea he's with the killers he's been obsessed with finding.
> 
> I'm together with this plan.



OMG!! I love that idea, hope it does happen that way!


----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 4, 2014)

5 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 4, 2014)

*SOON.*

Hehehe. :happy:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 4, 2014)

Too excited!! 
But I'm having surgery on my hand Friday, so hopefully I'm not in too much pain or too high from pain medication on Sunday lol


----------



## shy guy (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope this season has a strong first half like the last season did but unlike the last season I want an even stronger second half. I felt the battle for the prison was stupid, why defend something that proven more times then not it can't keep you safe? The Governor character was such a wasn't too, so much build up to have a such a anti-climatic death and again fighting for something that will not keep you safe.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 9, 2014)

TwilightStarr said:


>



Omg love this, just posted it to my Facebook. xD


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 9, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Omg love this, just posted it to my Facebook. xD



I got it from a friend's facebook, so it has come full circle lol


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 9, 2014)

Aww haha 
But for real
OMG Loved this episode.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 10, 2014)

Good start to the season so far.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 10, 2014)

The previews for next week look a little traumatizing. It seems the other groups aren't fairing as well?


----------



## shy guy (Feb 10, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> The previews for next week look a little traumatizing. It seems the other groups aren't fairing as well?


I wouldn't say Carl and Rick are doing all that well, Rick is still a mess after taking that beating from The Governor and Carl doesn't have any ammo left so they are down to only one gun. I am worried about Glen and Maggie though, Glen just getting over being sick and Maggie just losing Dad my god that's tough.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 10, 2014)

shy guy said:


> I wouldn't say Carl and Rick are doing all that well, Rick is still a mess after taking that beating from The Governor and Carl doesn't have any ammo left so they are down to only one gun. I am worried about Glen and Maggie though, Glen just getting over being sick and Maggie just losing Dad my god that's tough.



In a zombie world...they just reunited with Michonne and her awesome katana skills combined with a safe haven for the moment, so, I would say they are doing okay where the story ended?


----------



## shy guy (Feb 10, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> In a zombie world...they just reunited with Michonne and her awesome katana skills combined with a safe haven for the moment, so, I would say they are doing okay where the story ended?



They still don't have any pudding left!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 10, 2014)

shy guy said:


> They still don't have any pudding left!



Okay...fine, fine...you're right they should just give up now!


----------



## shy guy (Feb 10, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Okay...fine, fine...you're right they should just give up now!


A world without pudding is a world not worth living haha!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 10, 2014)

shy guy said:


> A world without pudding is a world not worth living haha!



Hmmm...Pudding? Really? I think I could live just fine without pudding. Peanut butter or bacon - now that's an entirely different story.


----------



## shy guy (Feb 10, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Hmmm...Pudding? Really? I think I could live just fine without pudding. Peanut butter or bacon - now that's an entirely different story.



Well you can make your own peanut butter, don't ask me how of course, other then pepper bacon or bacon on my burger I'm not much of a bacon person so I can do without it.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Al Diggy (Feb 11, 2014)

Zombie apocalypse, or no zombie apocalypse, Carl needed a good ol' fatherly ass whipping at during the earlier parts of the episode!


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Feb 11, 2014)

I love carl! I yelled the exact same things at Rick during the beginning of this season!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## shy guy (Feb 13, 2014)

With all this take about pudding I bet we'll see Jell-O as a sponsor for the show soon enough, which of course means zombified Bill Cosdy will get his head shot off by Carl:happy:.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 13, 2014)

Good start to the second half of the season. Hopefully the next ep keeps the ball rolling. And good on Carl for calling out Rick on so much!

Hopefully the lack of ammo will mean more sword play. Maybe...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope to see more of everyone else this next episode. I feel like Rick/Michonne/Carl won't be in the next one much or at all because they'll be focusing on the other characters. I definitely want to see more of Morgan (that's his name right?) ... but I'm excited to see where this season goes!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 13, 2014)

I confess, I find Carl so annoying. I was hoping he was going to bite the dust during the episode.


----------



## Melian (Feb 14, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> I confess, I find Carl so annoying. I was hoping he was going to bite the dust during the episode.



Same here. Actually, I hoped that both Carl and Rick would get torn apart....I guess there's still time for that, though.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 14, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> I confess, I find Carl so annoying. I was hoping he was going to bite the dust during the episode.



I totally agree with you on this. I just need them to find a new character that I can hate before they kill him off.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2014)

shy guy said:


> With all this take about pudding I bet we'll see Jell-O as a sponsor for the show soon enough, which of course means zombified Bill Cosdy will get his head shot off by Carl:happy:.



I like this imagery- thanks


----------



## shy guy (Feb 24, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like this imagery- thanks



It's a whole new take on Ghost Dad

And props to Glen for knocking that army brat bitch on his ass!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 4, 2014)

I loved this episode and I am actually excited to see what's coming. I wished we had seen more of the other characters but they narrowed it down to Daryl and Beth but they made it interesting, so I didn't think it was boring.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah this ep was better than I expected, and the Daryl Beth combo worked well. Although it's increasingly shaping up as "all roads lead to 'terminus'" for everyone. Is it the same place that the patchy radio message was coming from in an earlier ep? And it will either be really good or really shitty (in terms of plot) as if it's just Woodbury mk2 that's gonna get boring real quick.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 4, 2014)

Has anyone read the comics? I think the comics are better. The show does not follow the same storyline as the comics so there are different things here and there.

Does anyone else think that the comics are better than the show? or vice versa.


----------



## Al Diggy (Mar 7, 2014)

I collect the graphic novel and i DO like them better! They do things in the books that i don't think they could do on tv...many more characters and interactions. And you're right, there are differences, which, i guess helps to keep the tv series interesting.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 7, 2014)

Al Diggy said:


> I collect the graphic novel and i DO like them better! They do things in the books that i don't think they could do on tv...many more characters and interactions. And you're right, there are differences, which, i guess helps to keep the tv series interesting.



lol.. Sorry graphic novel.


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 8, 2014)

Loved the comics, hate the show - they made Andrea a fucking moron, the screwed up the Governor character completely and I'm really disliking the child endangerment angle the writers are using with the baby.

I used to love the comic, but even now I'm thinking the comic is starting to show signs of having jumped the shark.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 9, 2014)

Watching now. I hate commercials!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Mar 11, 2014)

I was going to make a joke about how I missed the more exciting, action-packed episodes on Herschel's farm. And while I obviously wouldn't have meant it, the mere fact that such a joke occurred to me in the first place...


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 11, 2014)

Cobra Verde said:


> I was going to make a joke about how I missed the more exciting, action-packed episodes on Herschel's farm. And while I obviously wouldn't have meant it, the mere fact that such a joke occurred to me in the first place...



a bit bored of the series? lol.. it seems like they go off on tangents sometimes...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 11, 2014)

I love that they finally started breaking off a little from just focusing on one or two characters, but the last episode was a little boring. And the Daryl and Beth relationship weirded me out a little, as well as the Bob/Sasha kiss, but I'm excited to see what happens. 3 episodes left of this season, and ya'll know what that means.... 

*SOMETHING'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN! *


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 11, 2014)

It bothers me that Beth's hair is always clean.

It also bothers me that they dyed Daryl's hair that weird dark color.

Obviously I had plenty of time to review hair during the episode.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 11, 2014)

One thing did bother me about the episode with Beth and Darryl at the golf club. She changed her shirt and got a sweater.. Darryl got blood all over it. Why did she not just get another one? She kept the one full of blood.... I don't get it.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 11, 2014)

I hate Daryl's hair.




ConnieLynn said:


> It bothers me that Beth's hair is always clean.
> 
> It also bothers me that they dyed Daryl's hair that weird dark color.
> 
> Obviously I had plenty of time to review hair during the episode.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 11, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> It bothers me that Beth's hair is always clean.
> 
> It also bothers me that they dyed Daryl's hair that weird dark color.
> 
> Obviously I had plenty of time to review hair during the episode.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed Daryls hair was darker lol.


----------



## DKnight00 (Mar 11, 2014)

Highsteppa said:


> Loved the comics, hate the show - they made Andrea a fucking moron, the screwed up the Governor character completely and I'm really disliking the child endangerment angle the writers are using with the baby.
> 
> I used to love the comic, but even now I'm thinking the comic is starting to show signs of having jumped the shark.



I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. Although to an extent I "slightly" began to like the Governor better in the show, because he had depth and wasn't some crazed lunatic.

Some of the events in the books are annoying though, I am up to 118 or so, so I still need to catch up. But it seems some events are happening simply to advance the story rather than something that has actual meaning/quality.


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 11, 2014)

DKnight00 said:


> I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. Although to an extent I "slightly" began to like the Governor better in the show, because he had depth and wasn't some crazed lunatic.



What pissed me off about the final episodes with the Governor was how utterly stupid his Lieutenant was - *he witnessed with his own eyes the Governor mowing down his own people*. What the fuck? And he doesn't even think to mention it to the new group of people that he saw this, thinking instead that maybe it was a moment of weakness? And then no-one, except for one person bats an eye at how he shows up and takes leadership of the group after the others in command start dying under mysterious circumstances. And don't even get me started on how stupid his strategy was of "leave or we'll decimate the prison" - the fact that no-one even so much as dissented when Rick proposed that they could all live together without interacting with each other was retarded. The writers on this show can be infuriating on how they make the characters morons and completely defy any kind of logic when it comes to motivations or doing things that wind up making a crisis of their own doing for an episode.

If I was ever in a scenario like what the show is depicting and I came across the Governor after he pulled shit like that, I'd shoot him on sight with a full clip, reload, blast him again with another full clip, possibly set fire to the body, piss on the ashes and explain shit to the group later. He wouldn't even get the chance to finish saying the word "Hi!". 

There's no way in hell, when you need as much support in the way of living people working together in order to survive that someone like him could be trusted.

[/rant]

Sorry people, I don't mean to shit on the show, but the writing on this show is wildly inconsistent for my tastes and very difficult to take seriously. The show has tons of potential and the odd fine moment, but it's not enough for me to follow it anymore.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Mar 14, 2014)

Who the hell took beth?!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 14, 2014)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Who the hell took beth?!



I'm going to assume random new introduced bad guys, since the Gov is gone they've got to have a new plot twist. And 3 episodes left til the end of the season finale, I bet it's gonna beeeee intense. Because if they knew who Beth/Daryl were, they would've waited when Daryl was calling their name, I assume. And Beth would've told them. They would've gotten out and saved them.


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Mar 14, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm going to assume random new introduced bad guys, since the Gov is gone they've got to have a new plot twist. And 3 episodes left til the end of the season finale, I bet it's gonna beeeee intense. Because if they knew who Beth/Daryl were, they would've waited when Daryl was calling their name, I assume. And Beth would've told them. They would've gotten out and saved them.



Guess we will see soon enough. Everything you said make sense, but the first two season didn't really have a villain.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 15, 2014)

Crafty Barnardo said:


> Guess we will see soon enough. Everything you said make sense, but the first two season didn't really have a villain.



Very true I guess I was looking at it from the standpoint that for the longest time we were focused on the govenor but now there is the storyline where they have the doctor that knows what started this all (I think?), and might figure out a big part of it. Or maybe more enemies... or both. I just hope it's good!


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Mar 16, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Very true I guess I was looking at it from the standpoint that for the longest time we were focused on the govenor but now there is the storyline where they have the doctor that knows what started this all (I think?), and might figure out a big part of it. Or maybe more enemies... or both. I just hope it's good!



Yea keepin us guessing and going away from the comic is good. If the governor is somehow alive, then its going the wrong way. Lolol


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 16, 2014)

With any series there will be a point where things get a bit boring. I think this series is getting into a boring point. Then again, since this series is not following the graphic novel...  then who knows where they take it. I like to see what characters from the graphic novel will make it into the story line and which ones will not. 

I mean.. if they were to do the graphic novel.. Michonne would have nailed the Govs goodies to the floor.. and beat the crap out of him.. which is why I think I prefer the novels to the series because it is a bit more gruesome... but they are both good.


----------



## shy guy (Mar 16, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> With any series there will be a point where things get a bit boring. I think this series is getting into a boring point. Then again, since this series is not following the graphic novel...  then who knows where they take it. I like to see what characters from the graphic novel will make it into the story line and which ones will not.
> 
> I mean.. if they were to do the graphic novel.. Michonne would have nailed the Govs goodies to the floor.. and beat the crap out of him.. which is why I think I prefer the novels to the series because it is a bit more gruesome... but they are both good.


It's time to really sake things up, even though the group is separated it hasn't changed how the stories are being told, I personally I feel it needs a little more humor to balance out the depressing nature of the show.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 16, 2014)

shy guy said:


> It's time to really sake things up, even though the group is separated it hasn't changed how the stories are being told, I personally I feel it needs a little more humor to balance out the depressing nature of the show.



Well..there are some moments of levity.. and lighthearted moments .. but it is a pretty depressing time.. their "family" which is what they became has been split up. SO it is a bit depressing...

On another note.. I really hate that psycho child... they should feed her to a walker.

Is Tyrese carrying the baby as a backpack?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 16, 2014)

Well it wasn't boring tonight. Remember in the beginning when Carol was wimpy?


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 16, 2014)

I was like DAMN...



ConnieLynn said:


> Well it wasn't boring tonight. Remember in the beginning when Carol was wimpy?


----------



## shy guy (Mar 16, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Well..there are some moments of levity.. and lighthearted moments .. but it is a pretty depressing time.. their "family" which is what they became has been split up. SO it is a bit depressing...
> 
> On another note.. I really hate that psycho child... they should feed her to a walker.
> 
> Is Tyrese carrying the baby as a backpack?



I understand this is a show about zombies but it's getting too dark, I mean killing a child is a bit too much, yes she's crazy but good lord that was disturbing! At this point it's time to stop pushing the envelope because sooner or later that kind of story telling is gonna bite'em in the ass.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 17, 2014)

I liked how this episode went. Finally something interesting that struck emotions! But it's not pushing the envelope, seeing how it's supposed to be an apocalypse scenario you got to think about what you would have to do. If Lizzie just starting trying to change everyone, she could kill you while you were sleeping. Then I bet you woulda wished you'd killed her when you had the chance. I was so sad when Mica died. i thought she killed Judith but I bet everyone would've had a field day with that, lol.

Yes Tyreese is carrying the baby as a backpack lmfao on his back seriously that at the end was the cutest I laughed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 17, 2014)

Yep, no asylums for the criminally insane so what happened seemed like the kindest, most humane thing to do vs. leaving her alone to be eaten or letting her kill the baby. 

The plight of the mentally ill in an insane world- not many choices.

That being said, I thought it was an effed up episode.


----------



## shy guy (Mar 17, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> I liked how this episode went. Finally something interesting that struck emotions! But it's not pushing the envelope, seeing how it's supposed to be an apocalypse scenario you got to think about what you would have to do. If Lizzie just starting trying to change everyone, she could kill you while you were sleeping. Then I bet you woulda wished you'd killed her when you had the chance. I was so sad when Mica died. i thought she killed Judith but I bet everyone would've had a field day with that, lol.
> 
> Yes Tyreese is carrying the baby as a backpack lmfao on his back seriously that at the end was the cutest I laughed.



I agree that killing Lizzie was the most logically thing to do given the circumstances but killing a child isn't something that should be taken lightly, I don't think the creators of the show want us to take it lightly, now granted we don't see any gore but that is by far the most disturbing thing we've ever seen on the show. 

The Walking Dead does push it's own envelope, from season two and on the show has gotten darker and darker, all I'm saying is it needs to find a ''happy place''. If it keeps going in the pattern that it's going the show will become so god damn depressing it will be totally un-watchable, don't get me wrong I love the show but this is a problem, if we have nothing to hope for then what's the point?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 18, 2014)

Very true.... on that note... who wants to buy this for me?!

No one? Okay it was worth a try. Lmfao. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GT2ZDEG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 18, 2014)

^^ MUST HAVE!!!!!!!!!!! I will be ordering one next week!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 19, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> ^^ MUST HAVE!!!!!!!!!!! I will be ordering one next week!



That's what I'm saying! LOL


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 25, 2014)

CLAIMED!!!








It's official. Them's the rules.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 25, 2014)

TwilightStarr said:


> CLAIMED!!!
> 
> 
> It's official. Them's the rules.



lol.. Damn!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 25, 2014)

If the walking dead were an RPG, Darryl would be a "rogue' class....


----------



## violetviolets (Mar 25, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. Damn!



Damn a second time...

PS: That crew he is with scares the _bJesus_ out of me.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 25, 2014)

violetviolets said:


> PS: That crew he is with scares the _bJesus_ out of me.



I am concerned about Daryl. 

The leader of that pack, he's just another Merle. He's the Alpha Male making manipulative decisions and Daryl's just falling back into what is normal for him and his upbringing.

p.s. Can someone explain to me how Carol can have hair that's grown out, but Mr. Scientist dude has a perfectly styled mullet? How does he maintain it so well. Inquiring minds want to know..


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 25, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> I am concerned about Daryl.
> 
> The leader of that pack, he's just another Merle. He's the Alpha Male making manipulative decisions and Daryl's just falling back into what is normal for him and his upbringing.
> 
> p.s. Can someone explain to me how Carol can have hair that's grown out, but Mr. Scientist dude has a perfectly styled mullet? How does he maintain it so well. Inquiring minds want to know..



This goes along with Beth always having clean hair..lol...Carols hair after a year and a half should have grown more. They should at least give her hair a "bowl" type cut. How many barbers/stylist/beauticians will they be running into? IJS...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 25, 2014)

I heard there's a theory that the meat Mary was cooking is Beth. Lol, Terminus is definitely a little too quiet.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 26, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> I heard there's a theory that the meat Mary was cooking is Beth. Lol, Terminus is definitely a little too quiet.



Yeah, it was way too quiet!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 28, 2014)

2 days!!! AHGHDFJASNFJDNFJDAN season finale ew.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 29, 2014)

This one is for all the guys and girls who are into girls 



















And just because I can't say it enough


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 29, 2014)

TwilightStarr said:


> And just because I can't say it enough



Double damn!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 29, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> Double damn!



hehe! Sorry


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 30, 2014)

Just because I can


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 30, 2014)

Are we forgetting his modeling days?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 30, 2014)

Mmmm... re-claimed. lmao


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 30, 2014)

I love how this thread has gone from TWD to mostly Norman Reedus and his fan club following.

I so <3 you ladies.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 30, 2014)

Bahahahaha <3 <3 <3 I'm sure the gents will come back soon... where is everyone!? XD


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 30, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Mmmm... re-claimed. lmao



It's ok, I passed Kindergarten I know how to share lol


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 30, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Are we forgetting his modeling days?




So hot want to touch the hiney!! :eat2: :smitten: :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 30, 2014)

Whoa, Rick just went back to bad ass.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 30, 2014)

Im watching the marathon on AMC right now to catch up. I haven't seen any episodes from this season except for the first two (the illness in the prison outbreak) and last weekends. 

All I can say is, holy fucking crazy blond girl.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 31, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> Whoa, Rick just went back to bad ass.



It's so GREAT!!!!!


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok, probably in the minority here, but I felt the season finale was kind of ho-hum. Yes there was some action in it (Go Rick!),but it just wasn't as good as I thought it would be.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 31, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> Ok, probably in the minority here, but I felt the season finale was kind of ho-hum. Yes there was some action in it (Go Rick!),but it just wasn't as good as I thought it would be.



Saaame. Granted I watched it drunk but the only crazy part was when Rick went turbo and then the end was kind of boring I thought there was going to be more of a big storyline opened up rather than what we were already expecting which is that Terminus is a bad place lol.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 31, 2014)

cinnamitch said:


> Ok, probably in the minority here, but I felt the season finale was kind of ho-hum. Yes there was some action in it (Go Rick!),but it just wasn't as good as I thought it would be.



Yeah it was good but I thought it would a lot crazier and a banger ending bang!


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 31, 2014)

All in all good episode to me, yes a little slow and I would have liked a more action packed episode for the season finale but I a starting to get accostomed to the way they are doing premiers\finales.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2014)

hhahhahhahhah I joked on my oreo.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Mar 31, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> hhahhahhahhah I joked on my oreo.



Easy now calm down.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2014)

Something about your posts, they just get me all excited.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 31, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Something about your posts, they just get me all excited.



I know exactly what you mean about his post


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> hhahhahhahhah I joked on my oreo.





Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Easy now calm down.




I just realized I was laughing so hard I wrote 'joked' as opposed to 'choked'. :doh:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 31, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> I just realized I was laughing so hard I wrote 'joked' as opposed to 'choked'. :doh:




I thought you did it on purpose, instead of saying "just choked" you turned it into "joked" lol


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 1, 2014)

TwilightStarr said:


>



Omg. Love.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 1, 2014)

TwilightStarr said:


>



The struggle is real.


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 1, 2014)

This is a good one.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 1, 2014)

too big...lol


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Apr 1, 2014)

JMCGB said:


> This is a good one.



To me Rick took a page out of Hannibal Lector when he bite into that guy's neck.


----------



## JMCGB (Apr 1, 2014)

Apparently I can't post a pic from my phone without it being blown up like crazy. What the fuck is up with this site?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2014)

I came back to hineys and posts and oreos...OH MY!





TwilightStarr said:


>



Yummer :bow:


----------



## veggieforever (Apr 1, 2014)

*I thought I was seeing things when in the 2nd last episode there was a homage to 'Day of the Dead's' infamous zombie "Bub" but yes, I was right! I thought that was pretty cool of the show to slot that little one in for us zombie fans  xXx* 

View attachment bub.jpg


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## dharmabean (Apr 1, 2014)

Vanilla, you are so incredibly awesome. ^^^ This tops your posts so far.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 2, 2014)

10 days.....


----------



## Deacone (Oct 2, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> 10 days.....



So excited i might have a sex wee!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 2, 2014)

You best believe I AM PUMPED AS HELL!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 12, 2014)

So I work tonight while it is going on but that hasn't stopped me from being excited... Kind of actually seriously debated calling in because I want to see it LOL plus I got sick earlier.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 12, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> So I work tonight while it is going on but that hasn't stopped me from being excited... Kind of actually seriously debated calling in because I want to see it LOL plus I got sick earlier.



Do it!! Call in sick! LOL I mean it is the first episode...your boss will understand (I hope)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> So I work tonight while it is going on but that hasn't stopped me from being excited... Kind of actually seriously debated calling in because I want to see it LOL plus I got sick earlier.




My bf has shown me the wonders of DVR!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm watching the Law and Order SVU "before they were starts" marathon.... Norman Reedus is in the episode I am watching now.... I can not wait for TWD tonight!!!!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 13, 2014)

OMG!! Insane episode tonight!! Sooo AMAZING though!!!

That's all I can say for now.  I am going to watch it again tomorrow, because I know I probably missed a lot, since I was yelling at the TV quite often


----------



## Al Diggy (Oct 13, 2014)

TwilightStarr said:


> OMG!! Insane episode tonight!! Sooo AMAZING though!!!
> 
> That's all I can say for now. I am going to watch it again tomorrow, because I know I probably missed a lot, since I was yelling at the TV quite often



Best opening episode ever! If this continues, this will be the best season yet!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 13, 2014)

Omg that episode was insane. Just finished watching it and Talking Dead... love those shows both! The ending of the episode was just nuts. I loved the entire thing. <3


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 13, 2014)

I agree- Last nights episode was pretty fantastic! So intense. The first 10 minutes were NUTS! Loved it! Can't wait for next week!

I also watched Talking Dead for the first time! Ill be watching that from now on as well!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 13, 2014)

I loved seeing Rick finally getting to realize that his baby is alive....and Carol back with the group- vindicated by saving them all.

Awesome


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 13, 2014)

Such a great episode last night. Can't wait to watch it again.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 13, 2014)

JMCGB said:


> Such a great episode last night. Can't wait to watch it again.



Definitely much better than last season's first episode! So much happened that I can't even begin to imagine what this season has in store for us!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 13, 2014)

OH and I'm glad that the big guy didn't get eaten/killed while going outside to protect Judith.

However, the part where he told Carol not to go in that cabin because he's already taken care of the guy....I had to wonder if he actually killed him.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 13, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OH and I'm glad that the big guy didn't get eaten/killed while going outside to protect Judith.
> 
> However, the part where he told Carol not to go in that cabin because he's already taken care of the guy....I had to wonder if he actually killed him.



I think Carol rocked last night!!! Esp. what she did to that woman at Terminus!! :bow:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 13, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I loved seeing Rick finally getting to realize that his baby is alive....and Carol back with the group- vindicated by saving them all.
> 
> Awesome



I had a moment when Rick and Carl finally found out she was alive! That's one of the moments I was most looking forward to! and Yes- Carol was amazing last night! It's been fun to watch her progress since the first season! She's really become strong and independent!

I was sure Glen was a goner there for a minute at the beginning of the episode! *Whew*


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 13, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I think Carol rocked last night!!! Esp. what she did to that woman at Terminus!! :bow:



Yes!! She was so bad ass!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 13, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OH and I'm glad that the big guy didn't get eaten/killed while going outside to protect Judith.
> 
> However, the part where he told Carol not to go in that cabin because he's already taken care of the guy....I had to wonder if he actually killed him.



It sure sounded like he did! As he should have! He stressed me out threatening Judith like that!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 13, 2014)

Can we also discuss the reunion of Daryl and Carol!?!? <3


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 14, 2014)

That was a fantastic season opener!

The trough scene!

Carol blows up a freakin' propane tank and saves everyone!

Tyrese willingly walks out into a group of zombies with no weapon and WINS...then kills that piece of crap who threatened to kill baby Judith!

Okay, who DIDN'T get a bit misty eyed when Daryl and Carol reunited and Rick and Carl found out that Judith was still alive? (~Sniffle!~)

A great great episode and it should be a killer season!

Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2014)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Can we also discuss the reunion of Daryl and Carol!?!? <3



Gawd yes- one of the best parts for sure- people loving each other and being re-united in a zombie apocalypse- definitely a great moment!



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I think Carol rocked last night!!! Esp. what she did to that woman at Terminus!! :bow:


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 14, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd yes- one of the best parts for sure- people loving each other and being re-united in a zombie apocalypse- definitely a great moment!



I LOVE that! "people of terminus, look at the flowers!" haha thats great! 

View attachment Rick and Daryl.jpg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 14, 2014)

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Can we also discuss the reunion of Daryl and Carol!?!? <3



Yes please! The look on his face was priceless!!! :smitten:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 14, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd yes- one of the best parts for sure- people loving each other and being re-united in a zombie apocalypse- definitely a great moment!



Awesome!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 14, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Yes please! The look on his face was priceless!!! :smitten:



I agree, he is such a fantastic actor... the entire time Carol was talking to Rick also, I looked at Daryl and his face was just spot on, full of emotion and never broke character once! I love Norman Reedus. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2014)

I'd do Daryl....


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 14, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'd do Daryl....



Hey now... watch yourself lady... Lmfao.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Yes please! The look on his face was priceless!!! :smitten:



<3 <3 Right?!



x0emnem0x said:


> I agree, he is such a fantastic actor... the entire time Carol was talking to Rick also, I looked at Daryl and his face was just spot on, full of emotion and never broke character once! I love Norman Reedus. :wubu:



I need to watch the whole episode again!!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'd do Daryl....



I think we'd all do Daryl if given the chance haha.. i'd also do Rick... in like, a heartbeat. haha
:wubu::smitten::kiss2:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 14, 2014)

Guys, I figured I would go ahead and make a group, I don't know why, but they're available and so I made the Walking Dead group... so go join it.  http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/group.php?groupid=1


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 14, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Guys, I figured I would go ahead and make a group, I don't know why, but they're available and so I made the Walking Dead group... so go join it.  http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/group.php?groupid=1



Awesome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 15, 2014)

Joined!


----------



## Deacone (Oct 15, 2014)

Joined! Also Carol! HOT DAMN. You BAMF.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Oct 15, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> I agree, he is such a fantastic actor... the entire time Carol was talking to Rick also, I looked at Daryl and his face was just spot on, full of emotion and never broke character once! I love Norman Reedus. :wubu:



I was watching that too!! He was in perfect character! I mean, there's no mistaken the love he has for her! (...Now if he only looked at me that way. *Sigh*)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2014)

Join the club if you'd do Daryl


----------



## Deacone (Oct 16, 2014)

But of course I'd do Daryl


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes join the actual club if you'd do Daryl. We've all joined... where's everyone else?

Side note: 
2 DAYS
2 DAYS
2 DAYS
2 DAYS


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 17, 2014)

x0emnem0x said:


> Yes join the actual club if you'd do Daryl. We've all joined... where's everyone else?
> 
> Side note:
> 2 DAYS
> ...




Perhaps you should rename the club "We all want to do Daryl" ?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 18, 2014)

Hmmmm... I wonder if I can do that.... LMAO!


----------



## Deacone (Oct 23, 2014)

Poor Bob! Although who thought he was actually bitten before he was taken? Hence the crying.


----------



## shadowedmorning (Oct 23, 2014)

Right here, totally thought the zombie in the water got him. 

Also, this hit my tumblr yesterday and I almost died. I'm sorry in advance...


----------



## x0emnem0x (Oct 23, 2014)

shadowedmorning said:


> Also, this hit my tumblr yesterday and I almost died. I'm sorry in advance...



Bahahahahaha!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 23, 2014)

shadowedmorning said:


> Right here, totally thought the zombie in the water got him.
> 
> Also, this hit my tumblr yesterday and I almost died. I'm sorry in advance...



Repped!

Also, thought of the new "Do" group when I saw this via the Tweeter on Instagrim, by irachernova:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 26, 2014)

This makes me soo ridiculously happy!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 27, 2014)

TAINTED MEAT!!


TAINTED MEAT!!!!


Now if he had only shot them a bird and called them all bitches!~~


hahahahahahaha loved it


----------



## Deacone (Oct 27, 2014)

I was pissing myself at Bob's way of telling them. BAMF!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Deacone (Dec 1, 2014)

My feeellllsssss


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 1, 2014)

So many feels.... spoiler alert probably -




I feel more sad than I do for the group (especially Maggie) than I do about the actual even that took place, lol. I mean, I'm kinda sad, but meh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2014)

When Maggie was told that Beth was still alive, I turned to my bf and said that is awfulllyyyy cruel if Beth is the one that is supposed to die tonight


----------



## shadowedmorning (Dec 2, 2014)

I was still in shock when they switched the camera to Maggie and the rest of the group coming into the hospital, and my response was, "oh no...poor Maggie." :-/


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 3, 2014)

I won't read through this thread (I admittedly read like the first few posts, but nothing spoiled), because I just got roped into watching. Finished the first season in about 12 hours (slept in between episodes 3 and 4). Now I'm desperately tracking down a way to continue watching for free. Don't want to pay "on demand" pricing, and we don't have NetFlix yet. This is partly why I don't like finding new shows to watch. LoL Definitely keeps you engaged, I feel, so maybe one day I'll catch up to you all and this thread.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 3, 2014)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Don't want to pay "on demand" pricing, and we don't have NetFlix yet.



Netflix.
Netflix.
Netflix.
Netflix.
Netflix.
*Neeeeeetflix..... *

You are now going to get Netflx. Because life. 

Seriously though, season 1-4 are on there, they normally add the next season right before the next season starts.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 5, 2014)

The bigger the beard gets the more I want to have his baby


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How do you start off the second part of the season by killing off a character?


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 8, 2015)

Just me and my boo Daryl hanging out tonight!  
Thanks to my friend who was a manager at Hot Topic and hooked me up with the Daryl Cardboard Cutout!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 9, 2015)

Jealous... and I need that shirt! Tonights episode was intense...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2015)

. . 

View attachment 10304870_10153083542029701_6429058958807676095_n.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 9, 2015)

x0emnem0x said:


> Jealous... and I need that shirt! Tonights episode was intense...




Got the shirt from Ebay


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 11, 2015)

My bf surprised me tonight with a Walking Dead lighter. I use it to light my candles


----------



## TwilightStarr (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 14, 2015)

TwilightStarr said:


>



I agree 100%


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 2, 2015)

Rick shaved!!!!!!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 2, 2015)

I was super happy about that!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2015)

Carol played it well- asking if there was a Junior League was priceless.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 2, 2015)

x0emnem0x said:


> I was super happy about that!



I know a lot of people were, but not me  The crazier the beard got, the more I wanted to have his baby  lol




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Carol played it well- asking if there was a Junior League was priceless.




I couldn't handle when she was talking about her husband, like he was so great and she just loved him so much! LMAO!! WTF?!
And when she was pretending to be all clumsy with the gun, when they were turning over their weapons.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wtf?!?!?


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks like this thread has little input for the 2015 Fall season of the walking dead.

****SPOILER ALERT**** 
My question is, does anyone think Glen is still alive??


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 28, 2015)

I think he is still alive.. Remember Rick was already close to the town before he got jumped... so the walkers must have heard those shots.. and Nick fell on top of Glen...so the walkers were eating Nick

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 28, 2015)

I hope he's still alive...but part of me thinks that would be kinda dumb and unrealistic. Not that the entire show isn't. Haha but I do like Glen and would like to see him stick around!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 28, 2015)

Well.. it has happened before.. when Darryl put the dead walkers over himself and TDog

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 28, 2015)

That is true!! Let's keep our fingers crossed!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## daedal (Oct 29, 2015)

Hope he's not dead. Glen is one of the few characters that I did not, at some point or other, actually want to see killed.

Zombies are just not very challenging adversaries. After 4 seasons watching the writers concoct new reasons for various characters to behave stupidly I guess it's wearing a little thin for me. Couldn't they let these poor people do something smart for a change, like put together a flamethrower, or find a nice island community?


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi All, I also believe that Glen is alive and that it was not his intestines that the Zombies were eating. I think the Walking Dead writers know that the Fans of the show invested a lot into their principal characters for this show, and if and when they die, they will go out with much more bravado!

By the way I love the way Rick took out the Wolves with the machine gun, that was an awesome scene!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 3, 2015)

GLENN ISN'T DEAD.

I refuse to believe that he is dead. Though, my boyfriend keeps teasing me that he is and I need to get over it...

BUT I'm not gonna 'til I get some solid proof!


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Nov 5, 2015)

Did anyone watch the 11/1 episode titled "Here's not Here"? The episode was all about Morgan's back story, and it was great. I like how the episode ends with Morgan locking the door with the Wolf he captured inside. That is one of the things I love about the WD is all the symbolism, the Walking Dead is amazing!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 5, 2015)

I watched it. I loved it! But I also hate the fact that people die because of the choices he makes. People have died because of the choices that Rick has made as well, but it just seems different.

I understand he is trying to do for that guy what was done for him, but with him, it was him and the other guy alone in a cabin in the woods... no one else could get hurt.. here.. if that guy escapes.. he can do damage before he is caught....very dicey.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Nov 6, 2015)

Lucca, I loved the episode too and like you I feel this SOB Wolf is going to get out and kill someone and then Morgan is going to have to kill him and then he looses it himself!! I hope that doesn't happen but I kind off feel it's heading in that direction! 

By the way did you go to the Comic-Con at the Javits last month? My son and daughter-inlaw went and they saw many of the actors, including Andrew Lincoln from the walking dead there! I'm going next year to the Javits Comic-Con, lol!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 6, 2015)

I wish.. i can never go because it is always during a tax deadline

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Nov 6, 2015)

Work must come first. But if I go to the 2016 Comic-Con, I will try to go on Friday, providing some of the Walking Dead Cast are appearing that day.
WD even brings cast members who died, they had Rick's partner Shane and Daryl's brother Shane Dixon.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 6, 2015)

If they are set to appear next year o might take that sat and go.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 9, 2015)

I loved last night's episode and, yes, Glen died in the comic books a while ago but I refuse to believe he's dead.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 9, 2015)

To be honest.. if they killed Glenn this way.. it is much better than how he died in the comic.. that was grusome.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Nov 10, 2015)

I watched WD last night and I have to say their hasn't been an episode I did not like. Though I liked some episodes better than others, I guess that is what makes us all fans of the show!

I still say that Glenn is alive and kicking and will be back with his beloved Maggie soon.
There are only 2 or 3 episodes left until the break, but the rumors that I have been hearing is that Darrell may not be back. And this what I hear from people who follow the WD through the comic books, which I wish I have read.

Either way I like both Darrell and Glen and all the other regulars and I would like to see them continue with the show. The Walking Dead Rocks!! 

View attachment The-Walking-Dead-season-5-Logo1-850x560.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Daryl's character is not eveb part of the comics. But thry are mot following thst.. because in the comics.. andrea is still alive and with Rick.. and Carol died at the prision.. so..the only thing you can expect is the main characters of the comics to appear.. but you can't predict the story line because it doesn't follow the comics...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Nov 10, 2015)

Just discovered this, WalkerStalkerCon on December 4 to 6, 2015 at the
Meadowlands Exposition Center, Secaucus, New Jersey.
So far they have the characters who play Glenn, Reg and Tobias from TWD.

Here is the Link; http://walkerstalkercon.com/ 

View attachment 12193476_457768174414182_6365829510474328932_n.png


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 10, 2015)

Looks like Negan has been cast. 

http://comicbook.com/2015/11/10/jeffrey-dean-morgan-cast-as-negan-on-the-walking-dead/


----------



## lucca23v2 (Nov 10, 2015)

I wonder who will play Ezekiel and Jesus...l l

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## x0emnem0x (Nov 10, 2015)

So, I believe either Glenn is still alive, or he is going to be alive for just enough time to reunite with Maggie, say goodbye and have a correct send off. Since she is pregnant I have a hard time believing he is going to be gone so fast, but some people compare it to how Lori died when she was pregnant and now Maggie is pregnant so Glenn will die... But Glenn already knew she was pregnant before hand. In episode 2, when they were discussing who would go to help clear out the quarry and redirect the walkers, Glenn said something along the lines of "it's not just for us" or "that's not the only reason" anymore, something similar, as to why Maggie shouldn't go. At that point I kind of assumed she was pregnant, but we didn't know yet. But since he knew, I have a feeling he is definitely not going to give up without a fight. There's a lot of holes in the whole Glenn thing though, I hope the wrote up something good to tie it all together.

As for Sasha and Abraham, I am sure they're going to be fine. If anything, I'm okay if Sasha were to die, because she annoys me. Darryl is a badass, so even though he's off by himself (which he has been before), he will be fine. 

Ricks gonna get jiggy with whats her face blonde... and I totally called that lesbian kissing scene while watching with my boyfriend last night. We were both mind blown, but somehow I saw it coming... maybe to do with the fact that I am kind of freaky and I know what it looks like when a girl wants to kiss another girl. 

Anyway, that is just my rambling...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 23, 2015)

So...Glenn's alive but since there wasn't any body, I pretty much figured that the zombies were chomping on the other dude who fell off the dumpster and Glenn managed to hide under it.

Looking forward to the mid-season finale next week. Great episode last night!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks like Abraham, Sasha, and Daryl are in trouble and the little (pretend to be brave) child won't stay quiet as the other gang (Rick, Carl and others are trying to flee the walkers that have overtaken the town.) R.I.P. Deanna 

Gotta wait till Feb 14th now. :doh:


----------



## Deacone (Dec 2, 2015)

I could not take the song seriously, playing in the background. Tip toe through the tulips hahaha XD

However the boy was seriously annoying me. So was Morgan. I'm unimpressed with both of them and I kinda want them to both die and be done with it lol.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lol... that is how i use to feel about Carl....i have read the comics so i kind of know what will happen...in a round about way..lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacone (Dec 2, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> Lol... that is how i use to feel about Carl....i have read the comics so i kind of know what will happen...in a round about way..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I sometimes still feel that way about Carl, but in that last episode he was pretty bad ass


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 2, 2015)

NEGAN...finally! Woo-hoo:happy:

Although, I wonder how they'll tone down his cussing for all those innocent TV viewers' ears?

I'm pretty sure that surrendering his property to Negan won't sit well with Rick...he didn't care for it in the comics, so the show ought to be pretty great in February.

Dennis


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 2, 2015)

The cute doctor has been stolen away by one of the Wolves!!!

She's a little bit plump, so I think of her as being one of the more attractive cast members. :blush:


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 2, 2015)

I think Sam will be the next one to go because he don't know how to keep his mouth shut. He is putting Rick and the rest in danger by saying mom out loud.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 2, 2015)

So, I will say the mid season finale was a bit disappointing. Morgan is annoying me with his passivity, though I liked the story behind it, I'm just waiting for him to break or die at some point. I feel like the writing in that episode was pretty poor, and the boyfriend agreed with me. We were both pretty bored by the end. I'm just glad Maggie didn't die, I was worried for a second. That kid trying to kill Carl is a moron and I'm also waiting for him to die. Kind of sad that Deanna had to go, but she went out with a bang even if it was kind of weird. My boyfriend and I would always laugh at her though, because her character seriously reminds us of a ghoul from Fallout, and her hair always looks fried. Her character was cool, though. I think the writers are honey dicking us at this point, kind of more excited for Fear the Walking Dead to come back after that ending.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2015)

SSBHM said:


> The cute doctor has been stolen away by one of the Wolves!!!
> 
> She's a little bit plump, so I think of her as being one of the more attractive cast members. :blush:


A bigger person in a zombie apocalypse where food is scarce/not as plentiful. Not sure how that works.....*shrugs*


----------



## lucca23v2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A bigger person in a zombie apocalypse where food is scarce/not as plentiful. Not sure how that works.....*shrugs*



Yes.. I feel the same way. I feel that bigger actors might not be best, because let's face it..after a few months of constantly moving and running with little to eat, you will lose weight...I think that might be the reason they killed off Otis.. lol


----------



## Deacone (Dec 4, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A bigger person in a zombie apocalypse where food is scarce/not as plentiful. Not sure how that works.....*shrugs*



However she isn't THAT big, and also she's been living among the town; where they've pretty much been living in luxury. So I guess it's feasible to have a slightly bigger person in that area.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 20, 2015)

Boyfriend sent this to me, I thought you guys might enjoy the trailer or maybe watch the movie. It looks pretty funny!

*The Walking Deceased* movie trailer. A spoof of The Walking Dead mixed with Zombieland and Warm Bodies if I remember correctly. Pretty funny and it's an actual movie, were going to rent it on the PS Store eventually.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEJzl3GX0P8[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 21, 2015)

I wanna see that movie spoof!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 21, 2015)

swamptoad said:


> I wanna see that movie spoof!



I kinda do, too


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 31, 2015)

View attachment 1403534996.2432_d4il3eiw_.jpg


#TWDMarathon is currently on!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jan 2, 2016)

Just realized February 14 is when Walking Dead comes back. I told my boyfriend our plans will be him getting me roses, us finding something delicious to eat for dinner, and then watching the show! Lol. I'm the best girlfriend, let's be honest.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 17, 2016)

Daryl + Rocket Launcher = AWESOME

One of the best WALKING DEAD episodes I've ever seen.

Can't wait to see see Negan and Rick go at it!:happy:


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 19, 2016)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Daryl + Rocket Launcher = AWESOME
> 
> One of the best WALKING DEAD episodes I've ever seen.
> 
> Can't wait to see see Negan and Rick go at it!:happy:



Agreed! I'm so happy with who they castes for Negan, as well. Unfortunately, I think we're going to see Glenn's demise come soon.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 21, 2016)

I KNEW THAT IS WHERE THEY WERE GOING TO TAKE IT!!!!!! 

I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is why that chick had to die.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes...Rick and Michonne are a couple now! (Yay!)

The brief Rick and Daryl road trip was a hoot and Rick's taste in music leaves a bit to be desired...to each their own though:happy:

Jesus is on the show! (Yay!), I was wondering when he'd show up. Hopefully they'll eventually introduce The Hilltop and Ezekiel with his pet tiger, Shiva!

Yes, for those who've read the comics, both Abraham and Glenn are killed because of Negan but the TV show is a bit different so who knows what'll happen? It's pretty much a given that a cast member will die near the season finale but it might be someone else this season.

I'm enjoying this show more than ever and a few of my co-workers enjoy it, so we have fun discussions about it.

Dennis


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 24, 2016)

For the longest time I wondered if Richonne was gonna happen, they seemed flirty and Michonne is very motherly to his kids. I'm just glad Rick is finally getting some from someone lmao. Gotta stay sane somehow! I knew it was gonna be a feel good episode but Rick and Daryl hella pissed me off with their stupidity.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Feb 25, 2016)

In the comics (graphic novels) it is Rick with Andrea and Michonne is actually with a man named Ezekiel whonhas a pet tiger named Shiva..

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 29, 2016)

lucca23v2 said:


> In the comics (graphic novels) it is Rick with Andrea and Michonne is actually with a man named Ezekiel whonhas a pet tiger named Shiva..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Yes, the comics are a bit different from the TV show and Rick is indeed with Andrea, who's still alive in the comics but Michonne and Ezekiel are two different characters and Michonne is still in the comics while Ezekiel and Shiva aren't.

I like the guy playing Jesus and I look forward to whenever Ezekiel & Shiva join the series.

I also have a feeling that Glenn (and probably Abraham) are doomed. Whenever the guy starts showing sonogram pictures or talking about looking forward to fatherhood that usually doesn't end well for the guys in horror or war movies.

Looking forward to whatever happens next.

Dennis


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 13, 2016)

Carol is losing it like Rick did.....


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 14, 2016)

That was an amazing Maggie & Carol episode last night...those Saviors never stood a chance!

While I think Rick is gradually losing it (does he even remember his days as a lawman any more?), I still think Carol is hanging on to her humanity despite what she's been forced to do.

I'm ready for the real Negan to finally show his face...you know there'll be payback for the several people Rick and his group have wiped out.

Plus it's the season finale in a couple weeks, a cast member always dies in that.

It's been a great season though.

Dennis

PS: While it was nice to see Daryl recover his motorcycle, he still needs his trusty crossbow!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 21, 2016)

Yet another fine episode last night...so sorry to see what happened to the cute Dr. Denise but that's all part of life in the zombie apocalypse. I was expecting Abraham to meet his maker last night but he survived.

Daryl gets his crossbow back...yay!

The Saviors apparently know where Alexandria is (uh-oh!)

And hopefully Carol decides to come back.

Well...it's almost the season finale so it should be good and a cast member usually gets killed off.

Can't wait and the season two of FEAR THE WALKING DEAD looks like it'll be pretty good too.

Dennis


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 21, 2016)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Yet another fine episode last night...so sorry to see what happened to the cute Dr. Denise but that's all part of life in the zombie apocalypse. I was expecting Abraham to meet his maker last night but he survived.
> 
> Daryl gets his crossbow back...yay!
> 
> ...



Fear the biting Eugene!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 21, 2016)

I need to catch up on last nights episode. We were a week behind and waiting to watch last nights episode now, as well. I saw a spoiler about the Dr, makes me sad but it was inevitable. I am just really excited for Fear the Walking Dead, too!


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Mar 22, 2016)

cinnamitch said:


> Fear the biting Eugene!



The biting Eugene!! :bow::bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 26, 2016)

cinnamitch said:


> Fear the biting Eugene!




I keep hoping they kill Eugene off already but do declare, I have new love for him since he became a ball biter :wubu:


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 27, 2016)

I love Eugene. They need him for now... to make bullets. In the comics he becomes very helpful.. not sure how it will go on the show.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes...Eugene is awesome in his own nerdy way ("chomp!":happy

Another fine episode last night, Carol is still a force to be reckoned with and it looks like Negan is FINALLY going to show himself in the season finale...complete with Lucille! (Yikes! Glenn better watch out!)

This was a great second half of the season and the FEAR THE WALKING DEAD season two opener looks great...a herd of zombies coming out of the ocean? Neat!

Dennis

PS: I also enjoyed the possible teaser for Ezekiel and The Kingdom.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok.. this is going to sound bad.. but if someone has to die.. i rather it be Rosita or Sasha... i am not as invested in those characters

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 5, 2016)

lucca23v2 said:


> Ok.. this is going to sound bad.. but if someone has to die.. i rather it be Rosita or Sasha... i am not as invested in those characters
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Good choices- or even better, kill off that new guy with them from Alexandria. Killing off the bit sideline people never bothers me...that''s what they are for!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 11, 2016)

Well...Rick's the lead character of the show and Negan will want to punish him by taking out one of his closest people, so Rick will survive.

Carl's still a kid so he'll most likely survive.

As for who met his/her fate at the end of Lucille? The TV show doesn't fully follow the comics (where Glenn is killed by Negan) so it could be anyone else in Rick's group.

Yeah...it'll be a long wait until October gets here.

It was also cool to see Carol and Morgan go off at the end with those two guys on horseback who I'm guessing are from The Kingdom (which is another community for those who haven't read the comics...and their leader has a tiger!).

Dennis


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 11, 2016)

I was watching Fear the Walking Dead last night, finally admitted to myself it would be amazing if at some point down the road they did a crossover episode.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 11, 2016)

x0emnem0x said:


> I was watching Fear the Walking Dead last night, finally admitted to myself it would be amazing if at some point down the road they did a crossover episode.


I don't think these two casts will ever meet. Cali/Atlanta.. they would need to be on that boat for a long time..the i ne prevailing theme is that you are not safe anywhere... it is not the zombies you have to worry about.. it is the living.. they do the damage.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

